# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Izgled vagine - horor!

## Pacco

Veliki pozdrav svima! Vec dugo citam korisne informacije sa Rode, ali tek sam se sad odlucila uclaniti. Naime, nisam uspjela naci nikoga sa slicnim iskustvom. Rodila sam prije tri i po mjeseca, prirodnim putem, djecaka od 3, 600 gr i 54 cm. Nazalost, imala sam epiziotomiju, tri konca, ali mislila sam da je najgore proslo. Tek danas sam otisla na prvi pregled nakon poroda i rijeci mog doktora: "Da, ostalo je da zjapi!"  :shock:  Dijagnoza (izostavicu latinski): "Introitus vagine zjapi i u njega prolabira prednji i straznji svod". Pokusao mi je objasniti razloge time da sam imala tezak porod, te da se to desava. Rekao je da radim Kegel i da drugim vjezbama ucvrstim misice donjeg stomaka, te da se vratim na kontrolu za sest mjeseci. Uvjeravao me je da ce se to vratiti u "podnosljivo stanje" mada nikad nece biti normalno. Iako sam ja vec ranije zagledala svoju "prijateljicu" i sama sam vidjela da takav izgled ne moze biti normalan, ipak sam se nadala da ce mi reci da je sve u redu te da ce se to vratiti. Uzasnuta sam, uopste ne znam kako sam izasla iz ordinacije. Ima li jos neko sa slicnim iskustvom?   :Sad:

----------


## toffifeee

Evo ja imam isti problem. Samo što meni dr. nije ništa komentirao, ali ja vidim. Ako je rekao da će ti se s vremenom sve "popraviti" jedino što možeš je čekati, kao i ja...

Pozdrav  :Wink:

----------


## cekana

Ja sam upravo pisala ne jednom drugom topicu da su mi na prvoj epi prerezali velike labije   :Sad:  ali tada je bio jako dobar dr. sve zašio u jednu cjelinu tako da to uopće nisam primjećivala. Drugi put rezana po istom mjestu, pa sam osula drvlje i kamenje kako me taj drugi dr. nije zašio do kraja..... (nisam znala u čemu je problem) onda mi je moj gin. rekao da šta se bunim, da je to sve ok i još neke gluposti (a tada mi je to jako smetalo, nisam mogla normalno sjediti) i da je jedino riješenje da se pravi novi rez i šivanje. Nisam bila spremna na to. Užasavala me pomisao od rezanja "na hladno"...da bi na trećem porodu zamolila babicu da me reže iako ne bude trebalo pa da poprave taj skandal. Nije trebala epi.... a kada me šivala..... dobro su se zagledale (njih dvije) da pokušaju skužiti o čemu ja to pričam i onda  :shock: i priopćenje ovo što sam već napisala...

Jedino riješenje je estetska kirurgija, na žalost

----------


## Pacco

Zaboravila sam reci da mi je naveo "utjesni primjer" svoje pacijentice koju je bio spreman poslati na estetsku ali da su zbog necega morali malo sacekati. Citavu godinu nakon poroda se sve vratilo u to "podnosljivo" stanje te su odustali od operacije. Jedino nisam uspjela shvatiti sta je to "podnosljivo". Znam da ne mogu izgledati kao da nisam radjala, ali bih da izgledam kao sve ostale (barem vecina) koje su rodile... 
Hvala na odgovorima, lakse mi je kad vidim da ima jos neko sa ovakvim iskustvom, jer sam vec pocela sa onim "zasto ja..."   :Sad:  
BTW, jos uvijek nisam dopustila MM da pogleda... Sex nam je zasad u mraku, ovo prelazi u kompleks...

----------


## cekana

Joj, baš mi je žao.... meni nije smetalo kod sex-a, je malo u početku ali samo fizičik, nikad psihički pa mi je bilo lakše s te strane. Da izgled nam je važan, ali gleda te ionako samo TM i ginekolog.... ono što je važnije jest kako se ti osjećaš.... budi strpljiva.... potrajat će do potpunog oporavka   :Love:

----------


## Loryblue

evo ni moja ne izgleda baš ko da bi je mogla pokazat na izložbi.  :Grin:  
možda sam ja i bila fino sašivena nakon poroda, ali bome sad to izgleda poprilično loše. meni su 5. dan od poroda popucali šavovi, a kako se nije moglo ponovo šivat onda je to sve zaraslo "na živo" onako kako je zaraslo. pa je na jednu stranu malo bolje sraslo, na drugu ima malo lufta, negdi ima malo viška mesa, a ne bi ga tribalo bit i tako to.
mm se ne žali, ustvari i ne "studira" me baš tako pomno doli. a srića malo mu je i dioptrija porasla, pa ne primjećuje "detalje"  :Laughing:

----------


## ornela_m

Da te utjesim, kod poznanice je stanje bilo tako lose da bila narucena za operaciju. Prije 10tak dana, kad je isla na pred-operativni pregled, receno joj je da se sve povuklo na svoje mjesto i da vise nema potrebe za operacijom.
Ovo je informacija koju je javila mailom, sutra cu je vidjeti, pa ako saznam jos sta korisno napisacu.

----------


## banklorraina

mi smo doma skoro krepali od smijeha, kada mi je moja ginekologica na prvom pregledu poslije drugog poroda rekla da bih mogla na estetsku jer su me jednom zašili, pa su skužili da nije sve ispalo iz mene, pa su me ponovno rezali i šivali. Možeš misliti na šta je to onda sličilo?  :Laughing:  Idem pogledati na šta to sada sliči  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Loryblue

> Idem pogledati na šta to sada sliči


ja svoju više i ne gledam.
radije je držim u sjećanju onako finu i lipu dok nije došla pod škare, igrlu i konac  :Grin:

----------


## marta

Radite Kegelove vjezbe ili si kupite japanske kuglice ili utege za vjezbanje misica zdjelice. Stanje ne treba ostaviti kako je, nego treba aktivno raditi na tome da se  popravi. Ne postoji misic koji ce sam od sebe doci u "formu".
Treba vjezbati. 
Kegel i jope Kegel.

----------


## iridana2666

a gdje se mogu kupiti te japanske kuglice   :Grin:  ?

----------


## MGrubi

> a gdje se mogu kupiti te japanske kuglice   ?


ja sam mislila da su one za nešto drugo   :Embarassed:

----------


## Pacco

> Radite Kegelove vjezbe ili si kupite japanske kuglice ili utege za vjezbanje misica zdjelice. Stanje ne treba ostaviti kako je, nego treba aktivno raditi na tome da se  popravi. Ne postoji misic koji ce sam od sebe doci u "formu".
> Treba vjezbati. 
> Kegel i jope Kegel.


Evo ne prestajem sa Kegel- om   :Grin:  Hodam "stisnuta", a moze li malo opsirnije o kuglicama? Hvala svima na odgovorima! 
Banklorraina: i ja sam se danas uspjela nasmijati na svoj racun. Prijateljica mi kaze da se ne smijem previse, moglo bi mi sta izaci van   :Laughing:  
Hvala vam cure, super ste!   :Kiss:

----------


## lukava puščica

daj me podsjetite na kegela: to je kao da stisces dolje misice kao recimo da se ne zelis popiskiti? jesam li dobro skuzila opis? znam da sam citala jos u trudnoci al mi je isparilo...

----------


## Ancica

kao da se ne zelis pokakati  :Smile:

----------


## Yuna

strašno...
moja je popravljena, srećom nije bilo niš strašno, sad izgleda ljepše.

doktor mi je preporucio estetsku nakon zadnjeg poroda ako zelim. (vjerojatno ga je potaknulo moje zenskasto kenjkanje kako je to ruznooo i ruzno i sta cu sad ja jadna...hehe)
e nisam znala da to postoji, hehe, pa sta ti rade s malom?? jel bio netko na tome?

----------


## Loryblue

> e nisam znala da to postoji, hehe, pa sta ti rade s malom??


ulipšaju je  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ne izgleda više ko neki naši kvazimodni selebritiji muškog roda sa kolagenom u ustima  :Grin:

----------


## Trina

Moja je nakon prva dva poroda bila OK,prvi put kad sam bila dosta šivana pazili su kako to rade i ispalo je dobro.Drugi put sam pukla mrvicu i stavili su jedan šav,čisto estetike radi i sve 5.Na trećem porodu rodila sam bez epi,bez pucanja,porod savršenstvo ali gospoja nije više ljepotica kakva je bila.Sve se rasteglo,deformiralo,imam osjećaj da sam dosta široka dolje.Muž se ne žali ali sve se mislim da se boji da je ne uvrijedi  :Laughing:

----------


## sale&amp;ivana

ajme al ste me sad isprepadale   :Sad:  , i ovako me strah poroda, a tek sad kad znam šta sve mogu nesposobni doktori da ti urade  :shock:

----------


## iridana2666

*sale&ivana* uvijek možeš na carski    :Wink:   i onda ti gospođica ostane ista   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## dinna

ja sam pri prvom porodu rezana ravno dolje, i taj šav se nakon ovog poroda (makar je bio neprimjetan prije druge trudnoće) sada tako nekako "izdeformirao", izgleda ko kad žmirečki spojiš i zasiješ dva dijela tkanine. I, mislim da je to nažalost definitivni izgled  :Sad:

----------


## kajsa

sale&ivana, nije uvijek tako grozno
imala sam epiziotomiju (ne znam koliko šavova jer nisam pitala, trajalo je dosta šivanje) i sad mi se ništa ne vidi, ne mogu ni naći ožiljak iako znam gdje je. prvih mjesec dana sam jako pazila, nisam uopće sjedila, zatezalo me je i bojala sam se uopće pogledati. prvi put sam pogledala nakon 2 mjeseca   :Embarassed:  
kad sam bila kod gina na pregledu, rekao je da su me lijepo zašili   :Smile:

----------


## Loryblue

> kad sam bila kod gina na pregledu, rekao je da su me lijepo zašili


blago tebi.

moje je ovako izgledao :shock:  pa kad je došao sebi pita: života ti di i ko te ovo sašio?

----------


## Pacco

A gdje rade tu estetsku? Zlu ne trebalo   :Grin:  
Ja sam iz Sarajeva i kako mi doktor isprica slucaj jedne pacijentice, te se operacije ne rade kod nas...

----------


## anki

obzirom na potražnju, bilo bi vrlo unosno da se neka od teta šivalica prekvalificira u estetsku kirurginju, pa umjesto da onak lepo štepa pelenice odvali sitni vez po vagini   :Grin:

----------


## Tonja_1

> bojala sam se uopće pogledati. prvi put sam pogledala nakon 2 mjeseca


ja sam rodila prije godinu i nešto sitno. još uvijek nisam pogledala!!

----------


## vidra

ja ću onda svoju s ljubavlju i divljenjem proučavati i kao takvu pamtiti jer ko zna šta me čeka nakon poroda   :Laughing:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> ja sam rodila prije godinu i nešto sitno. još uvijek nisam pogledala!!


rodila prije 4 godine i 5 mjeseci
još uvijek živim u blaženom neznanju  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Yuna

Ma kako niste gledale?
Zar niste znatizeljne?

Ja sam mislila da necu, ali mislim da sam izdrzala najvise dva tjedna da ne gledam...onda onako oprezno, malo po malo...

Meni je to rekao doktor u sarajevu da radi.

----------


## danielica

> ja ću onda svoju s ljubavlju i divljenjem proučavati i kao takvu pamtiti jer ko zna šta me čeka nakon poroda



zeno,  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ,rasplace me od smijeha.

moja je, hvala bogu, ostala skoro kao i nekad iako mi nekad zao sto mi ne napravise jos koji punat,    :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> *sale&ivana* uvijek možeš na carski     i onda ti gospođica ostane ista


Ili mozete inzistirati da vas nitko ne forsira da radite izgon na brzinu niti da vas rezu i sve ostaje kako je bilo i prije poroda  8) 

Prirodan porod je idealan iz puno razloga...inzistirajte na njemu i za djetetovo i za svoje dobro  :Yes:

----------


## Yuna

da se nasmijem ili??
inzistirala sam jakooo...i opet nisam izbjegla proceduru. uzmimo u obzir da sam nastojala pokazati da me nije strah prirodnog poroda.

----------


## anchie76

> da se nasmijem ili??
> inzistirala sam jakooo...i opet nisam izbjegla proceduru. uzmimo u obzir da sam nastojala pokazati da me nije strah prirodnog poroda.


Zao mi je sto te nisu poslusali i nakon inzistiranja   :Sad:  

to gore sam napisala zbog svih cura koje ceka porod.  I da, neke nece uspjeti i ako inzistiraju, no isto tako sve je vise cura koje uspijevaju u svojim nakanama jer se doktori polako senzibiliziraju.  Ne moze se nista izgubiti ako se proba   :Smile:

----------


## Yuna

Neke stvari sam ipak uspjela izbjeć tj. izboriti se za njih. ali neke ne...ali kad sam došla već sam znala da je nemoguće izbjeć osim da se vratim doma.  :Laughing:

----------


## Trina

> iridana2666 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *sale&ivana* uvijek možeš na carski     i onda ti gospođica ostane ista    
> 
> 
> Ili mozete inzistirati da vas nitko ne forsira da radite izgon na brzinu niti da vas rezu i sve ostaje kako je bilo i prije poroda  8) 
> 
> Prirodan porod je idealan iz puno razloga...inzistirajte na njemu i za djetetovo i za svoje dobro


Pa i nije baš tako.Kao što već rekoh,nakon prva dva poroda sa njihovom intervencijom(šivanje) sve je ispalo jako dobro a nakon trećeg prirodnjaka,bez rezanja i šivanja,sve se pokvarilo.Ova tvoja teorija možda vrijedi kad je prvi porod u pitanju

----------


## marta

Nije to njena teorija, vec cinjenicno stanje.

----------


## banklorraina

> ja ću onda svoju s ljubavlju i divljenjem proučavati i kao takvu pamtiti jer ko zna šta me čeka nakon poroda


Znaš šta, a možda da je uslikaš. Ti još uvijek imaš šansu, za razliku od nas ostalih?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## LuCy Lu

joj žene meni je to bolna tema ali hvala bogu daima ovakvih topica da semogu barem vama pojadati.
ja sam svoju razgledavala nakon 5mjseci kaj sam rodila i otkrila sam nekakvo strano tjelo(kao nekakvu mekanu kvrzicu)na samom ulazu u spilju.  :Laughing:  
e sad a nisam sigurna dali je to mozda od suvanja-mozda su me krivo zasili pa im je to ostlo a ja nisam prije primjetila.
a iskreno me strah otici doktoru-skupljam hrabrost od kada sm to otkrila.
a kad sam bila na pregledu poslije poroda nis mi nije rekao ginic da to imam pa me frka da to fakat nije kasnije naraslo.ima ko ovakvo nesto

----------


## mamma Juanita

cure, meni vas je stvarno žao.
meni sve izgleda isto nakon dva vaginalna poroda 
(jedan uz epiz., valjda dobro sašiveno, drugi bez epiz., dva tri mala šava, danas ožiljak nije vidljiv).
a uz kegeliće mišić može biti i jači nego prije  :Smile:  .

----------


## MGrubi

> vidra prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja ću onda svoju s ljubavlju i divljenjem proučavati i kao takvu pamtiti jer ko zna šta me čeka nakon poroda  
> 
> 
> Znaš šta, a možda da je uslikaš. Ti još uvijek imaš šansu, za razliku od nas ostalih?


  :Laughing:

----------


## Micika_8

> ja sam svoju razgledavala nakon 5mjseci kaj sam rodila i otkrila sam nekakvo strano tjelo(kao nekakvu mekanu kvrzicu)na samom ulazu u spilju.  
> e sad a nisam sigurna dali je to mozda od suvanja-mozda su me krivo zasili pa im je to ostlo a ja nisam prije primjetila.
> a iskreno me strah otici doktoru-skupljam hrabrost od kada sm to otkrila.
> a kad sam bila na pregledu poslije poroda nis mi nije rekao ginic da to imam pa me frka da to fakat nije kasnije naraslo.ima ko ovakvo nesto


Imam ja, ak te to može utješiti. Moj ginić nije ništ na to rekao, samo je iznutra pronašao neku granulaciju, premazao to s nečim crnim (meni je izgledalo kao katran), malo sam kapala krvi nekoliko dana dok mi nije ispala takva mekana kvržica. Ona vani je još uvijek tu. A o izgledu neću niti govoriti, ka-ta-stro-fa :shock:

----------


## Elinor

Ja sam još u rodilištu trčala na wc sa malim ogledalcem, dizala noge u zrak i promatrala "ishod". Ali, ja nisam imala epi i promatrala sam samo unutrašnje šavove koji nisu izgledali strašno, osim jednog na čijem mjestu danas imam mali ožiljak, kao nekakvu brazdicu na samom ulazu.
Počela sam raditi Kegelove vježbe još u bolnici i sad se osjećam uža nego  prije, a i MM kaže da sam ko junferica!   :Laughing:  Živio Kegel!

----------


## ema1980

Drage cure,nisam znala da vas bas toliko ima taj problem.Moj piki je manje vise isti.Imam jednu bebu,kidana sam i dobro zasivena...nekad mi se cini da je cak i uza sad nego prije.Jedino sta se rasteglo su male usne,nije strasno i mozda bi tako bilo svejedno,nevezano za porod.Malo me prpica kad tako pricate jer ja definitivno zelim najmanje 3 djece pa se bojim sto mojoj pikici buducnost nosi  :shock:

----------


## evita

Meni se moja sviđa.   :Grin:

----------


## cokolina

> promatrala sam samo unutrašnje šavove koji nisu izgledali strašno, osim jednog na čijem mjestu danas imam mali ožiljak, kao nekakvu brazdicu na samom ulazu.


kako se mogu vidjeti ti unutrasnji savovi ako su unutra  :Smile:   ? koliko su oni unutra, gdje tocno? nist mi nije jasno...  :Embarassed:

----------


## ema1980

> kako se mogu vidjeti ti unutrasnji savovi ako su unutra   ? koliko su oni unutra, gdje tocno? nist mi nije jasno...


ni meni  :?  cijelu stvar zamisljam kao piki-hemoroide  :?

----------


## djuli

> Tonja_1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam rodila prije godinu i nešto sitno. još uvijek nisam pogledala!!
> 
> 
> rodila prije 4 godine i 5 mjeseci
> još uvijek živim u blaženom neznanju


zivjelo neznanje   :Laughing:

----------


## mama x1

Mene su isto šivali, iskreno nemam pojma jel se promjenila, jer ja ju pak nisam proučavala prije  :Embarassed:  . MM ju je išao proučavao brzo nakon poroda, nije mi dao mira  :Aparatic:  , kad je zaključio da je Ok, onda mu nije bilo jasno zašto ja neću gledat tak da sam i ja gledala. Hebiga, koka ko' koka  :Grin:  . Jedino mi se čini da malo ima lufta jer mi nekako uđe malo vode kad se kupam. Čudan osjećaj. Nadam se da ću jednako proći i na ovom porodu što me čeka.

----------


## cokolina

ali kako vidite te unutarnje savove?

----------


## ma za

Smijem se i plačem i radim K odkad sam počela čitati ovaj topic.   :Laughing:   Rodila sam prirodno bez rezanja, pucanja i šivanja ali kad sam ja to išla malo studirati sve je bilo nekako razvučeno i otužno. M se ništa nije bunio. No ja bih da to izgleda kak treba.  :/ 
Koliko treba vremena da se to vrati na staro? Bar donekle.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## koksy

Ma joj cure moje, ja nisam ni rezana ni sivana a ispostavilo se da sam ipak malo pukla i da se krivo zaraslo. Sad imam neki visak koji visi na samom ulazu, dugacak oko 3 cm. Kaze ginic da mi to medicinski nista ne ugrozava ali da ako mi smeta estetski, on mi to moze odrezat. Za 550 kn. I sad sam ja sva jadna jer mi je to puno novaca za nesto sto nije nuzno a ipak se smatram premladom da bi mi nekaj visilo. Eto, nije nuzno da te savovima "poruzne".

----------


## ema1980

koksi ljubavi-rezi...ako ces ti biti zadovoljnija...to vrijedi puuuuno vise od 500 kn

----------


## franica

Slučajno sam naišla na ovu temu i umirem od smijeha na komentare - da se krivo ne shvati, nikom se ne rugam. Imala sam dva vaginalna poroda, prvi puta epi, drugi put ništa. Nakon drugog poroda i meni je ginić rekao da mi se malo "opustila"  :Laughing:  S obzirom da se MM ne buni, meni je ok. Sad sam jedno 3 tj. pred treći porod, i sad maca izgleda ko da sam ugradila silikone   :Laughing:  . Vjerujem da će se to sve s vremenom normalizirati, a ako ne, ostaje mi dobri stari Kegel i vjera u to da jednog dana neću imati problema s inkontinencijom   :Wink:

----------


## bebeto

I ja sam gadno popucala na porodu. Babice me nisu uspjele recnut jer je moj Mihic izletio ko torpedo i napravio mami rupturu. Ja sitna a on je bio velika beba od 4000 kg. Popucala sam do cmara a kad je sraslo ostalo mi je divlje meso. Kasnije mi je moj ginic to "tusirao" nekom kiselinom da se smanji ali nije skroz nestalo. Najsmjesniji mi je bio MM, "zeno ja ne znam u kuju rupu bi ga stavio....."   :Laughing:

----------


## lolica

hm, ja nisam gledala još.. iako mi se čini da sam nešto šira nego prije.... 
sad sam zvala muža na posao, pitala kako je izgledala prije a kako sad...   :Grin:  rekao da nije tako detaljno proučavao prije, a ni nakon... sve u svemu da mu odgovara takva kakva je....
kako mi vrag nije dao mira na taj odgovor, rekao je da pripremim večeras zrcalo pa da malo bolje skupa pogledamo i prostudiramo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
kad sam bila prvi put na pregledu kod gin. rekao mi je da su to mogli i bolje zašiti i da su me jako recnuli...  :/ 
javim se ubrzo s rezultatima pregleda MM   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ema1980

> kad sam bila prvi put na pregledu kod gin. rekao mi je da su to mogli i bolje zašiti i da su me jako recnuli...  :/ 
> javim se ubrzo s rezultatima pregleda MM


Lolica-vidim da je nova beba na putu...ovaj put kad te recnu reci doktoru moze li jedan za muza...tako sam se ja napravila blesava dok su me sivali i pitala:" a sta misle kad kazu jedan za muza"?
Doktor mi je na to odgovorio: "evo,sad cemo vam pokazat"
sad sam uza nego prije i dolje sve stvarno pristojno izgleda 8)   (tko ne zna skupo bi me platio) :Laughing:

----------


## mina30

Bacam se na kegel istog casa izgleda to jedino pali. Mani je dok rekao da je sve u redu ali meni to definitivno ne izgleda kao prije, sve je nekako kvrgavo iznutra, mislim da su to unutarnji savovi. Treba li reci da sam inzistirala na prirodnom porodu i ne rezanju pa sam pukla pa sui me morali svejedno rezati  :Evil or Very Mad:  . 
I ja zelim bar troje djece, pa kako ce to izgledati nakon troje, ima li sanse da bude normalno?

----------


## elin

izgled moje gđe isto grozota jedna. Imam gljivice kojih se ne mogu riješiti jer vaginalete jednostavno ispadaju iz mene  :Laughing:  Neko se vrijeme uzrujavala oko izgleda, sada mi je već svejedno. Ako se ne popravi (a ginekolog veli oko godinu dana), gđa će na uljepšavanje. :D Ili da jednostavno pustim divljinu, pa se ništa neće vidjeti. Sve ovisi o tome koliko košta ovo prvo.

----------


## kerida

moja definitivno nije kao prije, imam lijevi epi. i kao da je malo pretegnuo šavove u tu stranu , pa mi ona strišava u lijevo.
ma to mi ne bi toliko smetalo da sluznica sa desne strane nije malo jače nategnuta pa sam skoro pri svakom odnosu  pucala nekih 2 god nakon poroda. sad je ok, valjda se ta sluznica napokon prilagodila, ali evo mene gazm 24 tj. ovaj put molim Boga da ne bude epi, a  ako bude da barem dobijem doktora lake ruke  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dzani_sa

> izgled moje gđe isto grozota jedna. Imam gljivice kojih se ne mogu riješiti jer vaginalete jednostavno ispadaju iz mene  Neko se vrijeme uzrujavala oko izgleda, sada mi je već svejedno. Ako se ne popravi (a ginekolog veli oko godinu dana), gđa će na uljepšavanje. :D Ili da jednostavno pustim divljinu, pa se ništa neće vidjeti. Sve ovisi o tome koliko košta ovo prvo.


Meni isto vaginalete iscure u toku noci!!! Ginic mi je rekao da su dobro zasili, i nije komentirao izgled, bilo vrlo malo divljeg mesa i to lapizirali. ja sam onako stidljivo pogledala i vidim da su usnice ostale nekako previse "otvorene", rasirene... grozno, to se nece vratiti na svoje???

----------


## elin

Meni isto vaginalete iscure u toku noci!!! Ginic mi je rekao da su dobro zasili, i nije komentirao izgled, bilo vrlo malo divljeg mesa i to lapizirali. ja sam onako stidljivo pogledala i vidim da su usnice ostale nekako previse "otvorene", rasirene... grozno, to se nece vratiti na svoje???[/quote]

Ista stvar i kod mene, a potpisujem i ono što je kerida napisala za višenje vagine u lijevo (epiziotomija napravljena na lijevo). Sad razmišljam da im dođem nazad u bolnicu i velim "izvolite popraviti ono što ste zajeb..."  :Mad:  Nama ženama to, navodno, ne bi trebalo smetati, jer kaj ak ti je malo spolni organ nakaradan, pa ne vidi se. Vidjela bi ja muške da su njima malo zrezali k.... pa ga malo nakrivo zašili. Baš me zanima da li bi sluđenom mužjaku rekli "pa ne vidi se", a k.... strši na lijevo i pada niz nogu.  :Grin:

----------


## kerida

elin*   *

----------


## ivana b

Baš razmišljam zašto ženama nakon poroda opada spolna aktivnost..sigurno je i epi. jedan od krivaca   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Mene boli šav evo ima mjesec dana za popi.... a strah me zaviriti dolje

----------


## Anemona

Koliko vidim u istoj je veličini (bar izvana). Epi je lijepo zašivena i niti se ne vidi. MM se ne buni. Mada neki dan sam stavljala vaginaletu, čini mi se da bi tu išla i vaginaleta veličine teniske loptice.   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## elin

> Baš razmišljam zašto ženama nakon poroda opada spolna aktivnost..sigurno je i epi. jedan od krivaca   
> Mene boli šav evo ima mjesec dana za popi.... a strah me zaviriti dolje


Ne opada ženama spolna želja nakon poroda, samo je spolna aktivnost nepostojeća.   :Crying or Very sad:  Niti jedan muškarac ti to neće priznati, ali njima je izgled vagine itekako bitan. A ne smeta izgled vagine nakon poroda samo muškarcima, nego i nama ženama.  :? Gledala nekakav sex makeover na kabelskoj prije neki dan. Frajer išao kod psihologice kako bi bolje zadovoljio svoju curu (velika razlika u godinama). Psihologica mu rekla da je kod ženskog orgazma vrlo važno da muškarac kaže ženi kako ima prekrasnu vaginu. Stara moja, kaj bu meni rekel moj: "Joj draga vagina ti je super, veličina je jednostavno odlična, pečine su me oduvijek privlačile. A tek ta divota što strši na lijevo, takav jedan krasni gusarski rez, da stavimo crno pokrivalo, pa se igramo gusara..."   :Laughing:  Curke, sorry na ovome, inače nisam tako perverzna, ali postajem očajna.

----------


## iridana2666

*elin* krepat ću od smijeha   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Nina20

evo ja sam se tek danas usudila pogledati dolje, 21 dan nakon poroda. mogu vam reći da i ne izgleda tako loše. imala sam samo jedan mali rez, jedva sam ga i vidjela. prvo me bilo strah uopće i pogledati. MM je rekao da mu kažem kad sve bude u redu pa će tek onda on pogledati   :Laughing:  
a dobro, možda je i bolje tako.
zanima me kad konac otpadne? mene više ne boli samo mi taj konac ide na živce. stalno se bojim da cu zapet za njega.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Ria

> Ma joj cure moje, ja nisam ni rezana ni sivana a ispostavilo se da sam ipak malo pukla i da se krivo zaraslo. Sad imam neki visak koji visi na samom ulazu, dugacak oko 3 cm. Kaze ginic da mi to medicinski nista ne ugrozava ali da ako mi smeta estetski, on mi to moze odrezat. Za 550 kn. I sad sam ja sva jadna jer mi je to puno novaca za nesto sto nije nuzno a ipak se smatram premladom da bi mi nekaj visilo. Eto, nije nuzno da te savovima "poruzne".


Evo i mene ste najtjerale da provjerim i nađo sličnu situacju, samo što je kod mene to manje, nekih centimetar možda, ali mi smeta.
MOžda bi mogla razmislit o skidanju.

----------


## kerida

*elin*  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ti si genije, stalno virkam na ovaj pdf da vidim da li si što novoga napisala.
ja bi ti predložila da u američkom stilu zaradiš na svojoj muci i izdaš knjigu npr.
Vaginini monolozi nakon epi ili nešto slično

----------


## elin

> evo ja sam se tek danas usudila pogledati dolje, 21 dan nakon poroda. mogu vam reći da i ne izgleda tako loše. imala sam samo jedan mali rez, jedva sam ga i vidjela. prvo me bilo strah uopće i pogledati. MM je rekao da mu kažem kad sve bude u redu pa će tek onda on pogledati   
> a dobro, možda je i bolje tako.
> zanima me kad konac otpadne? mene više ne boli samo mi taj konac ide na živce. stalno se bojim da cu zapet za njega.


Nina, nedaj M da gleda, vjeruj mi to će ti biti veeelika greška u koracima. Jednog dana će tvoja gđa htjeti dijalog sa g od M, a g od M nakon što je ugledao tvoju gđu možda neće biti spreman za dijalog. I onda ćeš završiti kao ja gledajući porniće i pitajući se da li je koji od onih XXXL size pomagala na sniženju i kvragu koliko to košta uopće  :Grin:  
Kerida, knjigu ne namjeravam napisati, dosta mi je što vama supatnicama mogu iznijeti svoj najveći problem, incognito, naravno.

----------


## Nina20

> Nina20 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> evo ja sam se tek danas usudila pogledati dolje, 21 dan nakon poroda. mogu vam reći da i ne izgleda tako loše. imala sam samo jedan mali rez, jedva sam ga i vidjela. prvo me bilo strah uopće i pogledati. MM je rekao da mu kažem kad sve bude u redu pa će tek onda on pogledati   
> a dobro, možda je i bolje tako.
> zanima me kad konac otpadne? mene više ne boli samo mi taj konac ide na živce. stalno se bojim da cu zapet za njega.  
> 
> 
> Nina, nedaj M da gleda, vjeruj mi to će ti biti veeelika greška u koracima. Jednog dana će tvoja gđa htjeti dijalog sa g od M, a g od M nakon što je ugledao tvoju gđu možda neće biti spreman za dijalog. I onda ćeš završiti kao ja gledajući porniće i pitajući se da li je koji od onih XXXL size pomagala na sniženju i kvragu koliko to košta uopće  
> Kerida, knjigu ne namjeravam napisati, dosta mi je što vama supatnicama mogu iznijeti svoj najveći problem, incognito, naravno.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
to sam si i ja razmišljala (ovo sam gđom i g-om). mislim da je stvarno bolje da ne vidi, iako kod mene nije tako strašno. a i kad dođe do gledanja mislim da če prvo gledati u mraku   :Laughing:

----------


## elin

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Nina20 prvotno napisa
> ...


stara moja, dobra stvar kod muškaraca je da kada se uzbude niti ne gledaju - rupa je tu ajmo  :Laughing:  Zato kažem, nedaj da vidi. Kad pita, ako uopće pita, kako je gospođa reci izvrsno, uopće se niš ne kuži. A onda ugasi svjetlo i akcija. Sretno. :D

----------


## elin

dodatak poviše rečenome, to je vjerojatno što u tijelu nemaju dovoljno krvi da opskrbljuje dvije stvari odjednom i k.... i mozak, kužiš. 8)

----------


## Nina20

> dodatak poviše rečenome, to je vjerojatno što u tijelu nemaju dovoljno krvi da opskrbljuje dvije stvari odjednom i k.... i mozak, kužiš. 8)


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
u potpunosti se slažem s tobom   :Grin:

----------


## Tayra

*elin*  ti si kraljica D E F I N I T I V N O !

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## iridana2666

*elin* - moram se ponoviti - ti si zakon !!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Sirius Black

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

MM je bio na porodu, i gledao kad me doktor šivao. Meni je to bilo malo bedasto, ali on je tak znatiželjan da je morao zaviriti. I onda mu je dr. govorio  kak bu to sve izgledalo isto ko i prije. Bio je još jedan specijalizant kojem je dr. objašnjavao kaj radi a MM je cijelo vrijeme to pratio jer mu je bilo jako zanimljivo. 

Nisu mi radili epi ali sam pukla do rektuma, bilo je površinski pa nisam imala poslije problema. Ali je gadno izgledalo. Poslije sam doma nakon par dana skupila hrabrosti da pogledam. Činilo mi se grozno jer je još bilo otečeno. Pogledao i MM i rekao da je puno bolje nego prije. 
 :Laughing:  Sad je sve ok i više se ništ ne vidi

----------


## elin

Sirius Black kaj ti se već vratilo na normalnu veličinu :? Meni još zjapi, a rez se više niti ne može vidjeti jer sam pustila šumu  :Laughing:  A g od MM, hm... voljela bih reći da se ukočio od straha, ali na žalost ova izreka se, k vragu, ovdje ne može primijeniti  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Ja i moja gđa smo se prije cca 1 mjesec definitivno posvađale i razišle jer više niti ne gledam kako je, a zakaj i bi, jer nakon svakog zavirivanja moja faca ti bude nalik ovome  :shock:   :Embarassed:  , a njezina ovome  :Razz:   :Grin:  . Što dalje sve si više mislim da će gđa morati na uljepšavanje.

----------


## Sirius Black

> Sirius Black kaj ti se već vratilo na normalnu veličinu :? Meni još zjapi, a rez se više niti ne može vidjeti jer sam pustila šumu


Kak već? Pa odmah mi se vratilo u prvobitno stanje, ništ nije zjapilo. Meni se po ničem ne vidi da sam uopće rodila, niti se osjeća, ni ja ni MM

----------


## kristina_zg

rodila prije 2 mjeseca, nedugo bila na prvom pregledu, a doktorov komentar- _a mogli su to još malo....bu se to stislo_ :shock:

----------


## elin

s.black, super. Drago mi je da nemaš nikakvih problema. Ja danas idem giniću učiniti nešto po pitanju gđe, već sam dovoljno dugo to odgađala i nadala se da će se sve vratiti nazad i biti kako je bilo, ali je sada već i više nego očito da neće. Javim kaj mi je rekao.

----------


## iridana2666

*elin* draga, obavezno nam javi! Želim ti sretno!!   :Kiss:

----------


## vlatka5

dobra tema.ja imam 20 savova što unutarjih što vanjskih.ovo vani sam pogledala i izgleda bezveze.sve kvrgavo,ali još imam konce pa valjda mora tako.
e sad MM nije htio mi ni pomoći se obrijati za porod tako da ovo nece htjeti ni pogledati dok nezaraste,i bolje.
i ja hocu 3 djece pa kada zamislim tri puta rezan na isti rez to ce zarasti debelo kao prst.

----------


## kristina_zg

Sa lijeve strane sam rezana, a pri odnosu  me steže i pecka ne sa lijeve nego sa desne strane i otuda i krvarim. :shock: Danas bila kod ginića (2.puta) i premazao mi je nečime to i rekao kako imam divlje meso :/ . Moram ponovno doći u petak.

----------


## elin

Evo curke da se javim i sumiram ginekološki pregled: 
1. radila papa test - neuredan. Gljivična upala treća po redu u 11 mjeseci (od poroda). Ni sada nije dobro jer znam da upala nije prošla, pa bi trebala ovih dana ponoviti papu i vidjeti dalje; 
2. otvorena 1,5 poprečni prst ili 3 cm, prolaps vaginae. Trebala bi na operaciju i za to mi je ginekolog rekao dati uputnicu za SD na kojem sam rodila, ali je problem da takve operacije ne pokriva zdravstveno (spadaju u uljepšavanje  :Laughing:  zamisli netko grudi, netko usne, a ja jelte...hm). Ove na SD sam mislila napasti da mi izvole popraviti što su sfušali ali ispada da ljudi nisu sfušali, već se to jednostavno događa, jer koliko mi je ginekolog objasnio prilikom poroda dijete sebi napravi put - moje je uspjelo napraviti čitavu autocestu;
3. za gljivičnu upalu dobila kremu jer vaginalete ispadaju iz mene, ali niti sa kremom nije bila bolja situacija što se ispadanja tiče. Osim toga, prvu turu nisam dovoljno duboko gurnula u gospođu pa se zapjenila kao pred brijanje kod poroda. I kaj sad briši, psuj, mijenjaj posteljinu (MM neprisutan - i mazga nauči ponekad lekciju). Kremu potrošila za 5 dana, a trebala sam je primjenjivati 8 dana i kaj sad  :Kiss:  Zovem ginića, veli o.k. malo ste previše aplicirali - da previše, ali k vragu ima i gdje stati. 
U svakom slučaju tulum. A najbolji mi je moj ginić - veli ako mislite imati još jedno dijete ne idite na operaciju jer će vam se sve raspasti prilikom drugog poroda. Ja  :shock: , pa čovječe božiji kaj bi sad trebala, izgledati ko avionska pista. Ma tulum na kvadrat. Odgovorno na ovom mjestu izjavljujem da mrzim muškarce, njima je sve to problemčić   :Sick:   a da se radi o njihovom najmilijem e onda bi to bio proooblem katastrofičnih razmjera. Vjerujte mi kad vam kažem da mi je trenutno raspoloženje ovo  :Coffee:  a kada je tako znam da će uskoro postati ovo   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Beta

Joj, Elin, ma bit će sve ok, samo se ti i dalje drži.

----------


## vlatka5

elin dobro se i držiš.onda ako misliš još djece odradi i sredi gospođu  :Grin: 
ja idem u ponedjeljak kod dr pa ćemo vidjeti.ako i nešto nije ok ona me porodila i zašila.pa nek popravi  :Smile:

----------


## kristina_zg

Elin,   :Love:  
sve će bit o.k., nekad liječnici pretjeruju

----------


## ZIMA

Da li postoji kod nas privatna klinika gdje se može napraviti pravi estetski zahvat umjesto bolničke korekcije nečije nevješte mesarije ?

----------


## elin

navodno postoji, netko mi je i poslao mail na pp, ali onda nisam reagirala (dosta davno je to bilo) jer sam mislila da možda ipak nije tako strašno kako se meni čini. Sad sam izbrisala pa ne znam. Vidiš, mogla bi se baciti na istraživanje, ali i pitanje je koliko to koša. Da nije neka cifra da te bog sačuva, otkud mi lova za takvo što. Pitati ću mog ginića on je o.k.

----------


## monax

I kod mene je na lijevo epiziotomija, i meni strašno smeta kad se perem i kad to tako puno osjetim pod rukom  :shock:  i svaki put trznem rukom nazad jer me jeza prođe.
 A tek kad imam mengu scuri mi sve na lijevo, ali baš sve ode na lijevo.
Nedavno sam nabavljala platnene i žao mi da nisam rekla da mi pojača na lijevo.
Ginica mi ništa nije rekla ali ona je flegma, ali meni smeta. 

Valjda će se javiti netko ko je išao na korekciju.

----------


## elin

evo da se ja javim sa novim tulumom: gljivična upala 4. po redu od poroda. Vaginalete, pogađate, ispadaju, pa sam jučer stavila i idem ja vidjeti jel još uvijek crveno. Pogledam dolje gđu, a ono nekaj bijelo ide iz nje - ja  :shock: kaj je to. Uzmem rukom i skužim da je čitava vaginaleta ispala van i stoji onak lijepo horizontalno između malih usana  :Laughing:  I kaj sad, vratim ju nazad. Definitivno moram na tu operaciju, a nadala sam se da ipak neću morati. Ginić se već uhvatio za uputnicu za SD da to sredim, a ja njemu: mislim da se dolje ipak nešto skuplja. Šipak, moš mislit. Idem to srediti i to prije ljeta da se mogu kupati, jer ako u ovom stanju uđem u more bojim se da ću se napuniti vodom i potonuti ko teća  :Laughing:

----------

:Evil or Very Mad:  Prošlo je tri tjedna od poroda i jučer sam ju prvi put pogledala na ogledalo i užasnula se jer nakon prvog poroda nije tako izgledala. Prvi put mi je napravljena i epiziotomija, ovaj put nije. Sve je nekako čudno. Ne vidi se ulaz u rodnicu vec kao da mi je neki komad mesa upao na ulaz. Ima li netko sa sličnim problemom i hoće li se to meso povući?

----------


## Beta

Elin, kakva je situacija?

----------


## bleeda

[quote="ema1980ovaj put kad te recnu reci doktoru moze li jedan za muza...tako sam se ja napravila blesava dok su me sivali i pitala:" a sta misle kad kazu jedan za muza"?
Doktor mi je na to odgovorio: "evo,sad cemo vam pokazat"
sad sam uza nego prije i dolje sve stvarno pristojno izgleda 8)   (tko ne zna skupo bi me platio) :Laughing: [/quote]

hehehe...meni su upravo tako rekli: evo sad još samo jedan šavić, za muža. 
i onda je doktorica rekla a ipak bi možda još jedan mali tu: a ja njoj: može može, taj nek bude za ljubavnika!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

koliko mi se sad čini sve izgleda kao i prije, još samo da zaraste ovaj šav na koži od pucanja i bit će sve pet. a sad kakav će osjećaj bit poslje   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## elin

> Elin, kakva je situacija?


bila kod ginekologa danas: napravio papu, skupilo se, veli da je sad o.k. i da mi ne treba operacija :D  :D  :D I da se mogu slobodno kupati (neću ipak potonuti ko teća  :Laughing:  ). Sad slijedi uvjeravanje MM u moju novoskupljenu gđu 8) Možda mu i uzmem par pornića u videoteci, onak ovlaš - vidi dragi kak sam ja dobra, a tek moja gđa u super stanju  :Laughing:  smršavila kao curica je sad  :Laughing:  Ili ću mu reći da je bila na uljepšavanju - ne bude on skužio  :Grin:  Viditi ću hoće li prvo uvjeravanje uspjeti. :/

----------


## Beta

Odlično, baš mi je drago. A što se TM-a tiče, daj nemoj mi reći da nema promjene na tom planu, ili?

----------


## pomikaki

ubi me ova tema...
prvo me bilo strah pogledati, a sad više nemam vremena   :Smile:

----------


## s_i_r

> moja definitivno nije kao prije, imam lijevi epi. i kao da je malo pretegnuo šavove u tu stranu , pa mi ona strišava u lijevo.
> ma to mi ne bi toliko smetalo da sluznica sa desne strane nije malo jače nategnuta pa sam skoro pri svakom odnosu  pucala nekih 2 god nakon poroda.


kod mene je slična situacija, isto epi na lijevu stranu, prezategnuto (pa kad piškim, redovito je zalijem) + sluznica koja izviruje (kao da na tom mjestu fali jedan šav, ali zato drugdje naš vrli privatnik nije štedio konca: 7-8 vanjskih šavova i čitavo brdo unutarnjih za bebu od 2800g) + ožiljak debeo jedan prst, onako baš fino ispupčen. 

inače, ožiljak je, kaže moja ginica, uredno zarastao, ali sve zajedno izgleda očajno. sada će mi biti šest mjeseci od poroda, od početka radim kegela tako da se sve skupilo koliko je moglo. btw, ožiljak je nekada bio ravan, ali sada, kada se djelomično stisnuo, krivuda.

cure, znate li kakav je sam postupak korekcije, koliko boli rana nakon njega, da li opet tjednima, da ne kažem mjesecima, kao nakon epi? gdje je najbolje ići?
joooooj, sve me ovo ubija u pojam...  :Sad:

----------


## s_i_r

> moja definitivno nije kao prije, imam lijevi epi. i kao da je malo pretegnuo šavove u tu stranu , pa mi ona strišava u lijevo.
> ma to mi ne bi toliko smetalo da sluznica sa desne strane nije malo jače nategnuta pa sam skoro pri svakom odnosu  pucala nekih 2 god nakon poroda.


kod mene je slična situacija, isto epi na lijevu stranu, prezategnuto (pa kad piškim, redovito je zalijem) + sluznica koja izviruje (kao da na tom mjestu fali jedan šav, ali zato drugdje naš vrli privatnik nije štedio konca: 7-8 vanjskih šavova i čitavo brdo unutarnjih za bebu od 2800g) + ožiljak debeo jedan prst, onako baš fino ispupčen. 

inače, ožiljak je, kaže moja ginica, uredno zarastao, ali sve zajedno izgleda očajno. sada će mi biti šest mjeseci od poroda, od početka radim kegela tako da se sve skupilo koliko je moglo. btw, ožiljak je nekada bio ravan, ali sada, kada se djelomično stisnuo, krivuda.

cure, znate li kakav je sam postupak korekcije, koliko boli rana nakon njega, da li opet tjednima, da ne kažem mjesecima, kao nakon epi? gdje je najbolje ići?
joooooj, sve me ovo ubija u pojam...  :Sad:

----------


## elin

sir, točno znam o čemu pričaš i kako se osjećaš, tako je bilo i meni. I to, stara moja, trajalo godinu dana, tako da mi je ginić rekao da je međica totalno uništena i da moram na korekciju ako ne želim imati stalne infekcije. I onda se odjednom skupilo, ne znam kako niti zašto, ne vjerujem da je od kremica i vaginaleta koje sam dobila što zbog gljivaca, što zbog ostalih vaginalnih infekcija. Tak da nije sve još izgubljeno, te fight goes on. 8)

----------


## s_i_r

Elin, drago mi je da situacija ide na bolje, dobra vijest  :D 

meni dođe ovak kak je napisala monax, pa se totalno izbediram:




> I kod mene je na lijevo epiziotomija, i meni strašno smeta kad se perem i kad to tako puno osjetim pod rukom  :shock:  i svaki put trznem rukom nazad jer me jeza prođe.


kad si pomislim da bi to trajalo godinama :shock:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
zato bih najradije i što prije na korekciju, ali me frka da će i to boljeti... 
stvarno bih voljela da se javi netko od cura koja je išla na ''make over'''  :Grin:  pa da nam malo približi postupak i kaže kakvi su konačni rezultati   :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

> ...ovaj put kad te recnu reci doktoru moze li jedan za muza...tako sam se ja napravila blesava dok su me sivali i pitala:" a sta misle kad kazu jedan za muza"?
> Doktor mi je na to odgovorio: "evo,sad cemo vam pokazat"
> sad sam uza nego prije i dolje sve stvarno pristojno izgleda 8)   (tko ne zna skupo bi me platio)


ne znam baš jesi li zbilja uža... ja sam bila uvjerena da su me predobro zašili jer evo i nakon godinu dana još se tako osjećam pri seksu  8)  ali onda sam negdje na blaženoj rodi pročitala da je (i) to normalno, jer kod dojilja je rodnica suhlja pa se preporuča upotreba lubrikanta...  :Saint: 

tako ako dojiš, trebalo bi biti zbog toga. Baš se pitam je ji to još jedan trik majke prirode da žene koje doje odvrati od prijevremenog začeća???

----------


## Oblak_u_bikiniju

E, nikad nisam bila medju drugaricama koje od osnovne skole kukaju da se boje bola na porodu. Ni najmanje. Ali mi je toliko frka od tog usivanja i izgleda poslije.
Jos kad procitam iskustva ovdje...  :shock: Stvarno se nadam da ce sve proci prihvatljivo. A ako ne bude - plasticna hirurgija uvijek postoji. A i Kegel, koga radim od kako mi je test pokazao dvije plave crtice  :Smile:

----------


## elin

1. sir, ma proći će to, mislim da nećeš trebati na plastičnu. Iskreno, u početku sam totalno vidjela gdje su mi napravili epi i onda sam se nervirala kako sve to izgleda, taj divotni rez, pa tek ona zjapijuća gđa. I onda sam pustila dlake i prestala gledati. I onda, znatiželjno, ja ti obrijem dlake i skužim da se rez uopće više ne kuži (tu i tamo poneka točkica koja je drugačija od ostatka kože). Dobro, bilo je između toga još par nerviranja i puštanja dlaka i znatiželjnog brijanja i psovanja majke prirode, osoblja na SD, škarica, prvog čovjeka koji je izmislio epi, MM, tako, uglavnom skupilo se dosta opsovanih. 8) 
2.oblak u bikiniju: kao prvo ovo mi je najbolji nik koji sam vidjela; drugo Kegel ha   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  znam za to, radila jesam koji put (dan-dva), onda zaboravim mjesec dana, pa pogledam gđu pa  :shock: pa ajde opet Kegel dan-dva dok ne zaboravim. Vjeruj mi da ćeš imati toliko posla oko bebe i kuće da ćeš na Kegela zaboraviti (iskerno, ne vjerujem da ćeš se uz dojenje svaka 2 sata, pa peglanje, pa pranje, pa spremanje, pa mijenjanje plena najmanje 6 puta na dan sjetiti da legneš guzu na krevet i stišćeš mišiće međice, jer kad legneš guzu na krevet biti će hhhhhhh, ssssss, kakav Kegel)  :Coffee:

----------


## Oblak_u_bikiniju

Peglanje? Joooj , kada u tvom gradu stanuju i mama i muzeva mama i rodjena sestra, i mamina sestra i od te mamine sestre dvije cerke i strina i obje moje babe... Od petog mjeseca moje trudnoce se otimaju ko ce sta.  :Smile: 

Po prirodi sam samostalna, pa cu nastojati sama koliko mogu, ali cu rado platiti nekome da mi opegla dva pranja robe...

Kegel na krevetu? Nikad u zivotu. Radim ga kad sjedim sad ovdje za kompom, kada sjedim u kaficu, kada peglam, kada se tusiram, kada piskim   :Embarassed:  , kada se vozim kolima. Jos nisam uhvatila taj tren da legnem i krenem.

A da ce beba da unese svoje drazi u zivot - ne sumnjam   :Heart:

----------


## iridana2666

*oblak u badiću* uvijek možeš na carski pa ti gospođa ostane netaknuta i ne treba ti Kegel   :Grin:

----------


## Oblak_u_bikiniju

A, ne bih bas isla na taj carski ako ne moram... Pobornik sam teorije da ide sve prirodno koliko je moguce. Ako mora carski - onda mora, ali mi se nesto ne da oporavljati u porodilistu pet umjesto dva dana...

Tako da - Kegel i velika nada da me nece dopasti neki manijak sa motornom pilom tamo u bolnici!

----------


## pomikaki

OT: ovdje ima žena koje peglaju?  :shock:   :Grin:

----------


## elin

> A, ne bih bas isla na taj carski ako ne moram... Pobornik sam teorije da ide sve prirodno koliko je moguce. Ako mora carski - onda mora, ali mi se nesto ne da oporavljati u porodilistu pet umjesto dva dana...
> 
> Tako da - Kegel i velika nada da me nece dopasti neki manijak sa motornom pilom tamo u bolnici!


niti ja nisam pobornik carskog ako nije apsolutno potrebno, ali te moram ispraviti što se tiče oporavka. Ti se od epiziotomije (što se tiče aktivnosti) oporavljaš jednako dugo kao i žena koja je imala carski. I epi ti je operacija, ja nisam mogla sjesti, leći, a ako ćemo iskreno niti pravo hodati da me nije bolilo 2 tjedna. Isto tako i curka koja je ležala na krevetu do mog na gin I, a rodila carskim. Osim ako te ne budu rezali, e onda je to navodno druga priča - ja nisam doživjela. Hoću ti reći, jedno tjedan dana nakon poroda (rodile negdje u isto vrijeme, ona 1 dan nakon mene mislim) smo bile pokretne/nepokretne u jednakoj mjeri.

----------


## Beta

Elin, ja imala obje vrste poroda, rezana na oba poroda, brz oporavak nakon oba poroda i ipak bih se uvijek ponovno odlučila na vaginalni porod (no ipak moram naglasiti kako problema s ovog topica nisam imala pa možda nisam najkompetentnija prosuditi).

----------


## elin

> Elin, ja imala obje vrste poroda, rezana na oba poroda, brz oporavak nakon oba poroda i ipak bih se uvijek ponovno odlučila na vaginalni porod (no ipak moram naglasiti kako problema s ovog topica nisam imala pa možda nisam najkompetentnija prosuditi).


ma da, sve ti je to relativno. Nekome ne treba epi, pa se brzo oporavi, nekome naprave minimalni epi pa se brže oporavi nego žena koja je rodila carskim, a nekome, kao npr. meni naprave epi da te bog sačuva, pa se ti oporavljaj. 
Još k svemu nekome su mišići međice jaki pa ne dođe do prolapsa, nekome kao npr. meni su slabiji, pa prolabirali zbog pritiska djetetove glavice na međicu. Sva sreća, izgleda da se tijelo pobrinulo da naknadi na drugi način - jer ne vidim kako bi se mogli oporaviti ako je moj ginić (koji je super i kojem 100% vjerujem) mogao reći da su mišići međice totalno devastirani, a onda se skupilo. Negdje je došlo do kompenzacije, vjerojatno neki drugi mišići ojačali da bi se ovo skupilo da na nešto sliči. Ne mogu drugačije objasniti, ovo mi je logično, nisam doktor.

----------


## elin

samo da vam se javim i velim da mi je papa napokon uredan :D  :D Ima nade.  :Grin:

----------


## s_i_r

Baš mi je drago, elin  :D 

Što se mene tiče, pričekat ću još neko vrijeme i vidjeti kak se situacija razvija. U svakom slučaju, neću čekati s remontom do sljedećeg ljeta pa da opet moram paziti svaki put na plaži ne bi li mr. ožiljak provirio iz badića, koji neugodnjak, brrrrrrr...

----------


## elin

ma ja sam sigurna da bu sve s tobom bilo o.k. kao i sa mnom, ali mi nije jasno kako ožiljak može priviriti ispod badića. Kaj su gačice tanga.

----------


## s_i_r

> ma ja sam sigurna da bu sve s tobom bilo o.k. kao i sa mnom, ali mi nije jasno kako ožiljak može priviriti ispod badića. Kaj su gačice tanga.


Eh, da su bar tanga... Ne, normalne. Tolko su me zarezali da ožiljak ide na lijevo, na koso van iz gaćica prema nozi tj. guzi i vidi se ako noge nisu skupljene dok sjedim ili sjedim po turski, kužiš? A sve skupa crveno, debljine malog prsta i s još uvijek vidljivim šavovima, i to nakon 6 mjeseci. Ma, zlo mi je od svega.

----------


## iridana2666

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ma ja sam sigurna da bu sve s tobom bilo o.k. kao i sa mnom, ali mi nije jasno kako ožiljak može priviriti ispod badića. Kaj su gačice tanga.
> 
> 
> Eh, da su bar tanga... Ne, normalne. Tolko su me zarezali da ožiljak ide na lijevo, na koso van iz gaćica prema nozi tj. guzi i vidi se ako noge nisu skupljene dok sjedim ili sjedim po turski, kužiš? A sve skupa crveno, debljine malog prsta i s još uvijek vidljivim šavovima, i to nakon 6 mjeseci. Ma, zlo mi je od svega.


ajme *s_i_r* plače mi se kad ovo čitam   :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:  ,a još sam više bijesna   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Ja bi ih uistinu tužila za takvu svinjariju!

----------


## elin

džizuz sir, ovak što još nisam čula :shock: Mislim, stvarno, moje saučešće, gdje su te tako iskasapili? Moja nije tak velika, ja sam mislila da je velika, ali ovo kaj si ti opisala to je koma. A zakaj je crveno, da li se upalilo. Mislim, moje nije bilo crveno.

----------


## iridana2666

:No-no:   :Sad:   ja već 10 minuta ne mogu doći k sebi...i još privatna bolnica....  :No-no:  užas jedan! Tuži ih draga!

----------


## iridana2666

otkud ovi smajlići što se smiju?! Izgleda da sam nešto krivo napisala. Sorry! Trebao je biti onaj ozbiljko što vrti glavom   :Nope:

----------


## s_i_r

> džizuz sir, ovak što još nisam čula :shock: Mislim, stvarno, moje saučešće, gdje su te tako iskasapili? Moja nije tak velika, ja sam mislila da je velika, ali ovo kaj si ti opisala to je koma. A zakaj je crveno, da li se upalilo. Mislim, moje nije bilo crveno.


U PR. 
Mislim da nije upala, doduše, još uvijek me boli na dodir i zateže u nekim položajima, ali da je upala, vjerojao bi se drugačije manifestiralo, s nekim iscjedkom i sl. 
A inače imam jako osjetljivu i svijetlu kožu, tako da mi se recimo i prištić na licu vidi tjednima tj. i kad prođe, još mjesec dana imam flekić na tom mjestu. Zato ovakav rez na mojoj koži,   :Nope: , to će se vidjeti još desetljećima ako nešto ne napravim...

----------


## iridana2666

*S_i_r* oprosti draga što se ponavljam, ali meni je ovo bolno na samo čitanje. Strašno! Da li si razmišljala da ih tužiš?

----------


## s_i_r

> *S_i_r* oprosti draga što se ponavljam, ali meni je ovo bolno na samo čitanje. Strašno! Da li si razmišljala da ih tužiš?


Jesam, evo baš sam ti poslala pp u kojoj sve piše...

----------


## elin

sir, idi ti to popravi. Ovo tvoje uopće ne zvuči kao moje, to zvuči kao nešto prestrašno. PR - jel to ona od Podobnika. By the way, ja svoju, nakon svih tvojih postova danas pogledala i damica se skroz skupila. Napokon imam male i velik usne :D  :D Džizuz koliko problema, sve si nekaj u zadnje vrijeme razmišljam da bi mi bolje bilo da sam išla na elektivni carski. Uštedila bi si živce, novce, nekoliko stotina posjeta ginekologu, a i odavno bi se već seksala, a ne cmizdrila po forumu.

----------


## s_i_r

> sir, idi ti to popravi. Ovo tvoje uopće ne zvuči kao moje, to zvuči kao nešto prestrašno. PR - jel to ona od Podobnika.


Baš ta   :Evil or Very Mad:  




> By the way, ja svoju, nakon svih tvojih postova danas pogledala i damica se skroz skupila. Napokon imam male i velik usne :D


:D  




> Džizuz koliko problema, sve si nekaj u zadnje vrijeme razmišljam da bi mi bolje bilo da sam išla na elektivni carski. Uštedila bi si živce, novce, nekoliko stotina posjeta ginekologu, a i odavno bi se već seksala, a ne cmizdrila po forumu.


Ma ja si u zadnje vrijeme isto tak gruntam, ma baš isto po svim točkama - živci, novci, seks, doktori. I sama sebi već idem na živce zbog kukanja   :Embarassed:

----------


## elin

e da, još sam nekaj zaboravila kaj me prije par dana šokiralo. Od frendice mama kad je rodila prije 18 godina (tada žene baš i nisu gledale kak im gđa izgleda nakon poroda) izgleda imala prolaps a da nije niti znala (ginekolozi ti takvu stvar neće baš reći, meni moj je jer sam ga pitala koji je to drek, zakaj to tak zjapi). Ženi ispao mjehur - mislim spustio se na otvor, ne ispao iz tijela. Kad mi je rekla ja  :shock: rekoh idem na remont bez obzira što se skupilo, da ne bi poslije bilo - gle ode moj mjehur, brijem da će mi trebati.  :Laughing:   8)

----------


## s_i_r

> Ženi ispao mjehur - mislim spustio se na otvor, ne ispao iz tijela. Kad mi je rekla ja  :shock: rekoh idem na remont bez obzira što se skupilo, da ne bi poslije bilo - gle ode moj mjehur, brijem da će mi trebati.   8)


Je, ziher će ti još dulje vrijeme trebati, o bože priče   :Laughing:

----------


## Spider Pig

a jooooj, di je meni pamet bila pa sam krenula citati ovakve teme...

mene prvi porod ceka u 11-om mjesecu... ja se kao informiram o svemu, al sve si mislim, izgled vagine nakon poroda... pa jel mi bas treba da sve znam!!!

najbolje na napravim sad par slika.. slozim mali albumcic, pa da imam za uspomenu kasnije   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## astral

muko moja, pa ovo je užas! mene porod čeka u deseti mjesec i ja se samo informiram, i kao što sam već pisala najviše me frka rezanja i šivanja. još kad ovo pročitam, mislim da ću ostat doma rodit!  :Smile:

----------


## elin

> najviše me frka rezanja i šivanja. još kad ovo pročitam, mislim da ću ostat doma rodit!


meni se prolaps dogodio od nalijeganja djeteta na međicu, ne od rezanja i šivanja.




> di je meni pamet bila pa sam krenula citati ovakve teme


točno tako, i ti i astral.

Ove teme su za nas nakon poroda, znaš ono kao kod uljepšavanja prije i nakon, samo što si nakon lijepši.  :Laughing:   8)

----------


## astral

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ma kad bolje razmislim, bit će kako bude, samo da beba bude ok. 
prebacujem se na sretnije teme a na ovu ću se vratit poslije poroda. pozdrav!

----------


## elin

> prebacujem se na sretnije teme a na ovu ću se vratit poslije poroda. pozdrav!


nadam se da nećeš jer ti neće biti potrebno. Sretno i pusa tebi i bebici.  :Kiss:

----------


## Bambi

> e da, još sam nekaj zaboravila kaj me prije par dana šokiralo. Od frendice mama kad je rodila prije 18 godina (tada žene baš i nisu gledale kak im gđa izgleda nakon poroda) izgleda imala prolaps a da nije niti znala (ginekolozi ti takvu stvar neće baš reći, meni moj je jer sam ga pitala koji je to drek, zakaj to tak zjapi). Ženi ispao mjehur - mislim spustio se na otvor, ne ispao iz tijela. Kad mi je rekla ja  :shock: rekoh idem na remont bez obzira što se skupilo, da ne bi poslije bilo - gle ode moj mjehur, brijem da će mi trebati.   8)



Meni ispada mjehur i vidi se groooozno a nemam vremena za Kegela

----------


## Oblak_u_bikiniju

I evo, moje traume gotove  :Smile: 
Ne morm brinuti kako ce mi ono dolje izgledati posle poroda, jer je porod obavljen i sada je tako kako je.

Naime, imam 3 sava, a na stolu mi e cinilo da mi je pola noge rascjepila  :Sad:  I gledam danas, 7 dana nakon poroda kako izgleda - sasvim ok! Narvno, konci su jos tu, jos uvijek krvarim sto nije lijepo za vidjeti, ali je stvarno sasvim korektno i mislim da ce kad ispadnu konci i rana normalno raste izgledati isto kao prije poroda ili makar slicno. Sam oziljak nije ispupcen, sav je valjda iznutra, ne izgleda kao da su spajali dvije krpe... 
Nije isto, i ne moze biti, na kraju krajeva, tek sam se porodila, ali se super krecem, smo sto malo teze sjedim ponekad sto je problem jer stalno dojim sjedeci.

Uvece, kad se istusiram, osjecam se preporodjenom! Ponekad me zacne dolje, ali ne strasno, tek da podsjeti da je tu. 
Samo da krvarenje prestane i ja presrecna. Nadam se da cu do kraja iduce sedmice biti u potpunosti dinamicna  :Smile:  Za sad mogu da ubcim ves na pranje, nmjestim krevet, slozim garderobu, operem sudje i naravno, radim oko bebe. 

Dakle, nije strano, ali bih vise voljela da me nisu reckali.

----------


## Oblak_u_bikiniju

I kad smijem poceti sa Kegelom?
Mene sada ne boli kad se, kako bih rekla, zategnem dolje, ali necu da forsiram dok rana ne zaraste.
Sta mislite?

----------


## Bambi

> I kad smijem poceti sa Kegelom?
> Mene sada ne boli kad se, kako bih rekla, zategnem dolje, ali necu da forsiram dok rana ne zaraste.
> Sta mislite?


Sa Kegelovim vježbama se može početi 2 mjeseca od poroda tak kaže ginekolog

----------


## morena24

ok, na brzinu sam sam sve procitala, al ne mogu zamislit kak to kod vas izgleda :/ 

mene je moja gđa pocela brinuti, nisam bas previse zagledavala dolje, ali sam skuzila da nemam vise malih donjih usana :? izgledam ko da sam obrezana...
jel to normalno, jer ja ne osjecam ko da je.

i stalno ispusta zrak kod nekog veceg napora. hocu ic na pilates, al me sram jer se gospodja stalno javlja   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## s_i_r

Morena, a jesi li radila kegelove vježbe? One su stvarno super za jačanje mišića. Ja sam počela čim sam mogla, tako da sam s time iskontrolirala ispuštanje mokraće, a dobre su i za uspješno i bezvučno vježbanje pilatesa, provjereno   :Grin:

----------


## s_i_r

> rana normalno raste izgledati isto kao prije poroda ili makar slicno. Sam oziljak nije ispupcen, sav je valjda iznutra, ne izgleda kao da su spajali dvije krpe...


Ajde, super su ti to napravili. A ovaj tvoj opis o dvije krpe dobro odgovara onome što su napravili meni   :Sad:

----------


## morena24

pocela sam nedavno sa kegelovim, a vidjet cemo napredak...

----------


## elin

> ok, na brzinu sam sam sve procitala, al ne mogu zamislit kak to kod vas izgleda :/ 
> 
> mene je moja gđa pocela brinuti, nisam bas previse zagledavala dolje, ali sam skuzila da nemam vise malih donjih usana :? izgledam ko da sam obrezana...
> jel to normalno, jer ja ne osjecam ko da je.
> 
> i stalno ispusta zrak kod nekog veceg napora. hocu ic na pilates, al me sram jer se gospodja stalno javlja


tvoja je u nekako podjednakoj komi kao i moja. Isto i kod mene kako si opisala + ti idiotski vjetrovi iz rodnice. Ako te muči idi kod ginekologa pa pitaj. A ovo sa pilatesom - i ja, i kaj bum ja sad kad se gđa provjetrava, ja ću reći da mi ruli u želudcu od gladi... ne smrdi, vjerovati će  :Laughing:

----------


## morena24

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  

mozemo skupa na pilates...bit ce manje bed!

ma ginic mi nista nije rekao kad sam bila ono poslije poroda na kontroli. kao sve super, sve 5...pregled me bolio katastrofa i rekla sam mu da se necu jos skoro seksat, pa mi reko da si ja to sve brijem u glavi..

znam da tu nema neke velike pomoci...MM kaze da je sve to normalno kad zena rodi - kao on zna!!! 

a ti kazes da ti se vratilo stanje u normalu nakon kegelovih? ja sam sad pocela s njima...

----------


## elin

> mozemo skupa na pilates...bit ce manje bed!


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  nemoj se ljutiti, ja ne bi - manje se čuje kad samo jedna pušta vjetrove nego dvije u duetu, a osim toga uvijek mogu svaliti na osobu do (daaa, takva sam ti ja - zločesta).




> ma ginic mi nista nije rekao kad sam bila ono poslije poroda na kontroli. kao sve super, sve 5...pregled me bolio katastrofa i rekla sam mu da se necu jos skoro seksat, pa mi reko da si ja to sve brijem u glavi..


kaj on zna, kod mene nema sexa od poroda, odnosno već 16 mjeseci, ali s obzirom kako TM reagira na to, čini se bolji od mog, pa ćeš ti vjerojatno vidjeti sex koji put, što ti nije loše, tek toliko da se podsjetiš kako je dobro bilo.




> a ti kazes da ti se vratilo stanje u normalu nakon kegelovih? ja sam sad pocela s njima...


ja ti kegelove nisam radila, mislim da ti je to rekla oblak u bikiniju ne ja. Ja sam ti koma kombinacija: lijena za vježbanje za poludit, a još k svemu i zaboravna, tak da sam možda ukupno dva put skupila gđu  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  kao da se gđa može fakat skupiti, moš si mislit. 
Sve je došlo u normalu samo od sebe, mislim u normalu - nije više tunel, nego postoji naznaka malih i velikih usana (kužiš). Moj ginić veli da je malo bolje (za razliku od onog "Vama su potpuno devastirani mišići međice" - mislim, kad ti to kaže ne ostavlja ti previše mjesta za nadu da će se sve vratitit u normalu), ali dobra ili loša vijest (nisam ziher kako ćeš to primiti) je da sam pitala ginića i da mi je čovjek rekao da ti nikada neće biti onako kako je bilo, uvijek će biti veće. 
*Pitanje: u kaj da uložimo lovu u pilates ili u šminkanje gđe?*  :Grin:  Nemoj se smijati, ovo je fakat ozbilno pitanje, jer iako nemam sexualni život mislim ga nabaviti i to uskoro.

----------


## morena24

:Laughing:   sta svaki put kad ti se gdja oglasi ti vices : nisam ja, ova do mene je!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

trebao bi netko organizirat pilates za zene s ''greskom'' kod poroda, ne bi bi muzika trebala...

a sto se tice MMa i sexa, ni kod nas ne cvatu ruze  :Sad:  ali bilo ga je par puta, no to nije ni blizu onog sexa od prije poroda. imam osjecaj da su mi oduzeli sex u bolnici!

----------


## elin

> sta svaki put kad ti se gdja oglasi ti vices : nisam ja, ova do mene je!    
> 
> trebao bi netko organizirat pilates za zene s ''greskom'' kod poroda, ne bi bi muzika trebala...
> 
> a sto se tice MMa i sexa, ni kod nas ne cvatu ruze  ali bilo ga je par puta, no to nije ni blizu onog sexa od prije poroda. imam osjecaj da su mi oduzeli sex u bolnici!


neeee, pa to je pilates - postoji ispred mene 3 žen , iza mene 3 žene, lijevo od mene, desno od mene. Kad ih sve iskoristim mijenjam grupu  :Laughing:   8) A ako su muški, još bolje, za njih se zna ... jel da puštaju dosta plinova.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Čuj, ne huli, sex je sex, i ne hvali se pred nama u nedobrovoljnom celibatu   :Laughing:   8)

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Može li se divlje meso početi povećavati npr. pola godine od poroda? I kako to točno izgleda, je li odvojeno od kože (sluznice) i može li biti dublje u rodnici? Molim vas odgovorite.   :Sad:  Osjetila sam nekakvu izraslinu u rodnici, a od poroda je prošlo 17.mj., a zadnjeg pregleda godinu dana, na kojem je sve bilo u redu, papa test uredan. 

Užasno me strah što bi to moglo biti.   :Crying or Very sad:  
Pokušat ću sutra otići ginekologu ako radi.

----------


## _Candy Candy_

:Bye:   Hvala na (ne)odgovorima, valjda mi nitko nije mogao pomoći u tajni nepoznate "izrasline" u rodnici.   :Laughing:  

Večeras sam bila na pregledu, nakon 5 dana neispavanosti, noćnih mora i čitanja o raznoraznim strašnim izraslinama ispalo da sam otkrila *grlo maternice*. Koje se nakon poroda poveća i niže je. Eto.   :Grin:

----------


## morena24

pa najbolje je da si isla na pregled...  :Smile:  

ja se ni ne usudim pipat previse dole jer ko zna sta bi sve mogla otkrit  :Razz:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> ja se ni ne usudim pipat previse dole jer ko zna sta bi sve mogla otkrit


  :Laughing:   :Heart:   :Laughing:

----------


## sunčica vk

evo da se i ja pridružim  :Smile:  rodila prije 3 mj. tek sutra idem na prvi pregled jer naravno gužva ne mogu me naručiti prije... a ona izgleda katastrofa...šavovi pukli drugi dan.. nešto sreslo, nešto nije al ove unutrašnje usmine... praktički komadi mesa vise..svako svoju politiku vodi.. ..pregrmila bi ja to ..al prilikom odnosa boli  za poluditi..čisto me strah da se koža ne iskida.. a već čujem svoju dr. nije to ništa.. bla bla..i šta sad... muku mući sama sa soom.. a do seksa mi je previše stalo da bi ga se odrekla  :Laughing:

----------


## Maya_78

pridružujem se "užasnutima"... OK, iskreno, ne znam (nikad nisam baš dublje zagledala  :Smile: ) stanje otprije, ali sada se čini nekako, khm..., "ččudno" u najmanju ruku... kao da je sve nekako "izloženo", odmah se vidi, "vani je", ne znam ni sama kako objasniti...
ali mene još najviše muči grozan svrbež i osjećaj ko da je ostalo "zraka" unutra (počelo tek prije par dana! 4 tjedna sam od poroda), kako se to može riješiti? nisu "vjetrovi", ali je tako neugodan osjećaj da "ima nečeg" unutra... uh...

----------


## Mejra's mommy

Moja sestra je prije godinu rodila blizance. I tako pricamo o tijelu nakon proda i ja joj velim 'a tek dole katastrofa'. A ona meni 'izvini mala, ja sam rodila na carski'  :Grin: 

Grozota...

----------


## elin

> Moja sestra je prije godinu rodila blizance. I tako pricamo o tijelu nakon proda i ja joj velim 'a tek dole katastrofa'. A ona meni 'izvini mala, ja sam rodila na carski' 
> 
> Grozota...


oh, da, i ja žalim za carskim. 20 mjeseci nakon i dalje katastrofa, doduše manja nego što je bila, ali i dalje katastrofa. Emocionalno (sexualno) sam zbog toga izrazito nesigurna i to me fakat ubija.

----------


## ANA K

> pridružujem se "užasnutima"... OK, iskreno, ne znam (nikad nisam baš dublje zagledala ) stanje otprije, ali sada se čini nekako, khm..., "ččudno" u najmanju ruku... kao da je sve nekako "izloženo", odmah se vidi, "vani je", ne znam ni sama kako objasniti...
> ali mene još najviše muči grozan svrbež i osjećaj ko da je ostalo "zraka" unutra (počelo tek prije par dana! 4 tjedna sam od poroda), kako se to može riješiti? nisu "vjetrovi", ali je tako neugodan osjećaj da "ima nečeg" unutra... uh...


Isto je i kod mene. Ja sam svoju vidjela tjedan nakon poroda i ostala šokirana- kao provalija bez dna! :shock:  A sad 4 tjedna poslije poroda se malo skupila, ali još uvijek mi izgleda..hmmm...veliko i široko :/

----------


## gara

Bez brige,tako je isto i meni bilo,mislim bas je tako izgledala,nekako siroko i kao da je sve bilo izlozeno i otvoreno.
Cak nisam htjela ici na kontrolu nakon 6 tjedana kod dr.jer bi mi bilo nekak neugodno,neznam.
A nakon dva mjeseca od poroda ko i prije,sve se stisnulo i izgleda ko i prije!

----------


## gara

Bez brige,tako je isto i meni bilo,mislim bas je tako izgledala,nekako siroko i kao da je sve bilo izlozeno i otvoreno.
Cak nisam htjela ici na kontrolu nakon 6 tjedana kod dr.jer bi mi bilo nekak neugodno,neznam.
A nakon dva mjeseca od poroda ko i prije,sve se stisnulo i izgleda ko i prije!

----------


## beberonka

Ajde i ja da kazem  nesto,posle prvog poroda to je bilo jaaaaaaaako davno,rezali me do cmara,uzas2 meseca nisam sedela normalno,,ja je nisam ni pogledala godinama,nakon sto je bivsi pogledao i rekao da je okic ja mu verovala :Smile: a kad sam nakon par godina pogledala au  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  i tako proslo jos par godina,ja kod ginica a on meni wow kako ocuvana  :Love:  a ja tako kao elin nis od seksica, :/ muz nasao bolju gospoju :shock: a meni sve ono od ginica odzvanjalo "ocuvana"ma mos mislit :? ma za koga ocuvana  :Rolling Eyes:  pa necu je u galeriju postavit kao eksponat,i ja resim da je malo pohabam  :D dodje drugi muzic a on ce meni jao sto si uska,i to resim da promjenim,i rodim ceru,sa malo sivenja nis se nevidi,al puse ihaaaaaaa i tako jos uvjek al znam da ce se opet skupi  :Grin:  samo sto vise seksica drage moje pa vam kegel bas i nece trebat,a i muza cete zadrzat :D   :D  e i da sve je u glavi vjerujte 8)

----------


## lusilu

ne kužim uopće objašnjenja kegelovih vježbi , sumnjam da ih dobro izvodim

dal ima smisla samo je stiskat kao da mi se jako piški recimo sad dok tipkam  :D

----------


## elin

lusilu, radiš ih dobro, draga moja, ne možeš to baš fulati. Da, rade se tako da se stisne (znaš već kaj) kao kad zadržavaš mokraću. Neki se kunu u te vježbe, po meni :/ Ja bi uvijek zaboravila, pišeš nekaj na kompu i sad kao sjetiti ću se da ih radim  :Laughing:  ma, moš' si misliti. Beberonka ima dobar recept, po meni najbolji.  :Laughing:   8)

----------


## beberonka

Ja sam cula za te vjezbe ovako,bile kegel il ne"stisnes prvo vaginalne misice i drzis stisnuto dok izbrojis do 10,onda stisnes anus i brojis do 10 a onda skupa stisnesi jedne i druge i brojis do 10.U pocetku je tesko razdvojit koji su koji  :Laughing:  ali vrijemenom vec naucis.POsle par dana ucinak je vec" vidljiv" za MM,A I ZA MAMU :D

----------


## LauraP

....ah ah...kako smo mi žene jadne.....ni ja se baš ne mogu pohvaliti da sam zadovoljna sa izgledom  :Embarassed:   ah ah....gdje su ona stara vremena...... nekad bilo sad se spominjalo....    :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## LauraP

....ah ah...kako smo mi žene jadne.....ni ja se baš ne mogu pohvaliti da sam zadovoljna sa izgledom  :Embarassed:   ah ah....gdje su ona stara vremena...... nekad bilo sad se spominjalo....    :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Indi

I ja se pridružujem klubu užasnutih.

Usmine mi toliko zjape da se vidi nutrina, tako da mi je negodno otići na brazilsku.  Čak mi je i ginićka komentirala da me mogao bolje zašiti i onda me išla utješiti da će mi popraviti na drugom porodu.

Mužu ne smeta, ali smeta meni jer ništa ne osjećah u par pokušaja...sad ćemo vidjeti kad se vrati s puta kako će biti, ali bojim se da će biti jednako. Do neki dan sam se tješila da je to zbog nedostatka želje usljed hormona, ali kako sam od antibiotika dobila gljivice, kad sam išla staviti vaginaletu, tako sam se šokirala. Prije bih se morala malo namučiti dok bih digla nogu, pa ugurala, a sad je kao da idem popit tabletu  :Evil or Very Mad:  s time da mi je cervis nevjerojatno nisko, na po prsta mi je, a prije je bio jako visoko. Zapravo cijela rodnica mi sad djeluje široko i  dosta plitko.
Nemam ništa protiv da ostane malo šire, ali ovo je strašno. 

Počela sam opet raditi vježbe, ali toliko me bediralo da mislim da se više neće popraviti stanje ili griješim?

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Ovdje moram nešto više napisati jer sam na ovaj topic naišla prije desetak  dana i nasmijala se od srca, kako nisam odavno, a i s mužem i ginićem sam o tome razglabala.
 Prije svog zadnjeg poroda  s jezom sam slušala svoje sestre i frendice  kad su pričale o šavovima kao o „unutarnjem rubu na jeans hlačama“,  a ja sva sretna, kod mene bilo sve isto 8)  :D , kadli... 
Na 3. porodu rekla mi doc u rodilištu da sam samo mrvicu popucala pa mi nešto kratko šivala i idem ja to vidjeti doma, kad tamo užas :shock:  :shock: , dolje sve zjapi, zijeva, nekakvi brežuljci, komadići mesa na ulazu, sve te hrpice iznutra hoće izletjeti  van, ajme meni.
 Odem za par tjedana kod ginića i pitam ja njega, nakon što je čovjek uzeo uzorak za papa- test ,
- „I, je l' vama to sve normalno?“ .
 Kaže on- „pa da, djeluje da jest, vidjet ćemo kad dođu rezultati  papa-testa. ..“
-Ma ne papa , nego to tu, na ulazu u rodnicu...
-Aha,  mislite šav, pa dobro je,  zar vas  boli? (i pipka  on).
- Ma ne, ne boli,  nego će mi sve  ispasti van,  šta vi ne vidite da  to sve stoji na izlazu i hoće iskočit van?!
 Tu se čovjek stane smijati  (dobar znak) „Joj, neće vam ništa iskočiti, doduše, mogli su još malo više zašiti da ne ostane međica tako nisko (prokleta doc, šta je bilo teško još dva punta potegnit!,   :Evil or Very Mad:  op.a), ali znate, teško je sačuvati izlaz rodnice, to ostane malo otvoreno kod poroda, je da bi najbolje bilo da je posve zatvorena,ali.., i bla, bla, krene lik spominjati i himen kao prvu branu..., pa trebalo bi vježbati, popravit  će se... i to sve on priča sjedeći ispred mene,točnije, face to face s lady Pipi i ćaska  :Coffee:  . Još i povremeno pipne,“ hm,da,da..“  i  nastavlja  on i druge teme – „recesija, kriza, da, stanje u medijima  je grozno..,“,a  ja ležim i ćirim odozgo. 
Ne mogu ja njemu ništa zamjeriti,  više on vremena provede sa ženama u  toj pozi nego pričajući s ljudima u četiri oka,  jako je simpa i dobroćudan lik, ali ja baš nisam navikla ćaskati dignutih nogu, pa mislim – kud ja tebe , čovječe Božji, išta upita! 
I opet ja- „Dobro,  šta ću ja s tim otvorom, oće to proći?!
- Aha, vježbajte Kegela, evo ovako, probajte stisnuti moj prst (i gurne ga čovjek :?   :Laughing:  , samo mrvicu). Probam ja, ništa, ova moja nemoćna  :Embarassed:  , zijeva li ga zijeva.
  - Vježbajte, kaže on, za 6 mjeseci trebalo bi se poboljšati, nije ništa za kirurgiju.
  Od tada su prošla tri mjeseca, a ja,kakva sam uporna, uopće nisam vježbala i onda naiđem na ovaj topic i tako sam se smijala ko luda, vrištala, onu elin ću zadavit ako je ikad sretnem jer zbog nje dobijem upalu vilice od smijanja. No, tu su me žene podsjetile da pogledam kakvo je stanje, a ono, avaj, isto. 
Kažem ja mužu sva očajna -  je l'znaš ti da je sve puno nekakvih jetrica iznutra,  a  on se smije  :Laughing:   „a ne, ne znam, pa šta si ti mislila da je to vodovodna cijev, ha, ha...“.
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
-Ma nisam mislila ništa jer nisam ni vidjela, ali sad to ne mogu ni gledat!
- Pa nemoj  gledati, valjda i ja imam neka ekskluzivna prava, ha, ha- odmah se on oraspoložio na sami spomen teme.
 Kad sam mu ispričala što žene pišu na topicu, kaže on da nismo uopće normalne, da njih (muške)  ionako taj izgled ne zanima, tko stigne do te točke neće pokazivati nezahvalnost  baveći se takvim sitničarenjem i kune se da nijedan, pa ni najodvratniji šovinist, u birtijaškim pričama nije se time bavio, sve su prekopali, kaže, i cice, i dupe, i koja se gdje depilira , ali u neke se „svetinje“ ne dira.
 To mu vjerujem, znam da se time bave samo oni koji se javljaju na oglase po porno časopisima ili koji su i inače nezadovoljni (sjetite se poslovice da "rđavom k... svaka dlaka smeta), ali kakva korist što to znam kad me živcira takvo stanje i samo mi neki vrag šapće u uho  „razlohana baba, he, he,razlohana baba...“.  :Laughing:  
I nastavlja  MM da smo užasno stroge prema sebi, da je to prestrašno i nepotrebno, nijedan muški ne bi bio tako kritičan. Pa naravno, rekoh, kad oni ćevapčić nazivaju buzdovanom , a onu Cekinovu mini-hrenovku pitonom. 
Sad ja svaki dan ćirnem pomalo, opterećena sam, najgore mi je što sam neki dan odbila oralnu stimulaciju (a to obožavam)  jer sam vizualizirala kako mi muža guta mračno grotlo, usisava svemirska crna rupa i više se nisam mogla skoncentrirati. 
Počela sam vježbati Kegela i već mi se čini da je malčice bolje,  iako ova i dalje bez ikakva razloga zijeva.
Sad me zanima koliko te vježbe stvarno pomažu i koliko ih u danu treba napraviti da bi imale nekog većeg efekta.

----------


## Iva B

Nisam čitala čitav post (isprike!), ali samo da ohrabrim ''užasnute''.
Moja je tako izgledala da mi je patronažna rekla da se moram vratiti u bolnicu. Da mi nešto nisu dobro napravili.. Zamislite moj očaj :shock:   :Sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Danas, nakon 2 godine, sve super! Ne znam kada je postala opet takva, nisam ju baš gledala... Nekako se sve vratilo u normalu  :D 
A sad me čeka novi porod...

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Ja sam mislila pričekati mjesec dana nakon aktivnog vježbanja Kegela da proučim rezultate,  no nije prošlo čak ni toliko, a stanje se tako super popravilo da onog šokantnog "zijevanja" gotovo da nema. Najviše sam vježbala dok sam peglala, lijena sam za dugotrajno uzastopno stiskanje, ali kako mi je peglanje najodurnija moguća radnja, onda sam ju s ovim vježbama neutralizirala. 
Pravo me oduševilo kako se to tako brzo može popraviti.
 Jedino se fušeraj iz rodilišta nije popravio niti se to može bez nekakve estetske op. tj. ostalo je nezašiveno negdje jedan cm u dužinu, dakle, za toliko je međica ostala kraća i zato se sad vidi izvana ono što je prije bilo sakriveno unutra. :shock: (otud moje čuđenje- otkud sad ovo?) 
Nekome se nije dalo šivati do kraja, mislim, stvarno ekipa  :?  , ne pada vama na pamet da je netko možda planirao snimati porniće (čula sam da su sad oni sa starkama vrlo popularni   :Laughing:  ) pa eto tako oni ženi oduzmu laki kruh iz ruke, trebalo bi ih tražiti odštetu zbog gubitka potencijalne dobiti!  :Laughing:

----------


## betty blue

jaaaoooo Nena, 
kako ovaj tvoj post nisam prije vidjela, skoro sam se porodila od smijeha!!!   :Laughing:  

jetrica   :Laughing:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Je, draga moja, samo se ti smij   :Kiss:  , ovo nek ti je pouka da upozoriš nadležne (ako bude potrebno) da ne moraju baš na tom koncu štedjeti, nije baš tolika kriza u Hrvata. 

Eh, da sam ja tada znala, baš bih rekla - ajde još jedan šav za mene, pa jedan za muža...a tko će na sve misliti, sad je kasno...taman su ostavili dobar prolaz za četvrto, to valjda da me dodatno motiviraju  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Anemona

19.01.2008. sam napisala:



> Koliko vidim u istoj je veličini (bar izvana). Epi je lijepo zašivena i niti se ne vidi. MM se ne buni. Mada neki dan sam stavljala vaginaletu, čini mi se da bi tu išla i vaginaleta veličine teniske loptice.


Evo stanje nakon godinu i nekoliko mjeseci: izgleda ok, sad više ne bi išla vaginaleta veličine teniske loptice, eventualno za stolni tenis.  :/

----------


## krumpiric

evo, ja se nisam pogledala točno 4 godine. Depliram se na slijepo, ali jučer mi je (za depilaciju s 40 tjedana trudnoće i masažu medjice) ipak trebalo ogledalo. I tako,pogledah se nakon 4 g(ginekologica mi je davno, na prvom pregledu, rekla da su me JAKO zašili i da mi je jelte ko kod curice, ali su se ti isti šavovi upalili i ta ista gin je skidala granulacije s njih, unutarnjih i vanjskih) i vidjoh šav, lijepo se vidi, ko šav od svake operacije, velik i nelijep. 
pomirila sam se s time, ali me muči druga stvar, kolike su uopće šanse da sada prodjem bez epi(radjat ću puno  manju, puno manje glavatu bebu, nadam se bez intervencija) ako imam tako tvrd, velik i očit šav. Neće li on smetat medjici  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## elin

> ali me muči druga stvar, kolike su uopće šanse da sada prodjem bez epi(radjat ću puno  manju, puno manje glavatu bebu, nadam se bez intervencija) ako imam tako tvrd, velik i očit šav. Neće li on smetat medjici


iskreno, ja bi im rekla: imam tvrd, velik i očit šav i evo vam škare - režite, poludite, samo me zašijte kako bog zapovijeda jer ću vas zapamtiti, napraviti doma voodu lutkice i bosti ih iglicama svaki put kad se sjetim koliko mi to smeta, a to je cca svakih 10-ak minuta na dan, svaki dan, svaki mjesec, svaku godinu do kraja života.  :Laughing:   8)

----------


## Smajlić

> 19.01.2008. sam napisala:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Koliko vidim u istoj je veličini (bar izvana). Epi je lijepo zašivena i niti se ne vidi. MM se ne buni. Mada neki dan sam stavljala vaginaletu, čini mi se da bi tu išla i vaginaleta veličine teniske loptice.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Ti si luda  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> krumpiric prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ali me muči druga stvar, kolike su uopće šanse da sada prodjem bez epi(radjat ću puno  manju, puno manje glavatu bebu, nadam se bez intervencija) ako imam tako tvrd, velik i očit šav. Neće li on smetat medjici 
> 
> 
> iskreno, ja bi im rekla: imam tvrd, velik i očit šav i evo vam škare - režite, poludite, samo me zašijte kako bog zapovijeda jer ću vas zapamtiti, napraviti doma voodu lutkice i bosti ih iglicama svaki put kad se sjetim koliko mi to smeta, a to je cca svakih 10-ak minuta na dan, svaki dan, svaki mjesec, svaku godinu do kraja života.   8)


  :Laughing:  za poludit  :Laughing:  , da mi počnemo praviti te lutkice, mislim da bi se ekipa po rodilištima non-stop tresla od bockanja, pa oni uopće ne bi mogli raditi, ni spavati, sva sreća da smo mi jedno krasno, većinski katoličko življe pa nam vjera nalaže oprost, inače, da postupamo po Hamurabijevu zakoniku, u stilu  "oko za oko, zub za zub"  :Mad:   kako bi izgledali ti doktori i doktorice?  :Razz:  
Ja sam stvarno zaozbiljno razmišljala nakon mog 3. poroda da mi je samo onog specijalizanta sa Sv. Duha  prikopčati na drip koji je on meni priuštio, i to dala bih mu milosrdno samo pola sata, a ne četiri, koliko je on meni dao samo onog najžešćeg, da mi ga je bar malo prikopčati i gledati kako se znoji.
 Joj,  kad ga se toga sjetim   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  , a šta mogu s ovim kasapljenjem kod šivanja, koga to boli briga, njima je dovoljno da ne boli, moj ginić zadovoljan - pa ne boli vas, zar ne?
Šalim se sve, meni je ovaj tragikomični topic super, ovdje bih baš rekla obrnuto od one poslovice - ko je lud, budi mu drug! (mislim na vas s ovim, nemrem bilivit   :Laughing:  lopticama za tenis   :Laughing:

----------


## elin

> za poludit  , da mi počnemo praviti te lutkice, mislim da bi se ekipa po rodilištima non-stop tresla od bockanja, pa oni uopće ne bi mogli raditi, ni spavati,


da, i svi bi se čudili što im bi  :Laughing:   8) Joj, znate kaj, samo da nisam lijena izraditi luktice... (kao što sam bila lijena raditi kegleove)

----------


## smedja

Elin, Nena... umrla sam od smijeha   :Laughing:  

A tema mi nije nimalo smjesna, meni je zena zasila ne kao djevicu, nego kao da se nikad vise ne moram **

Pregled nakon 45 dana, gin ne moze gurnuti onaj rastegac unutra... nema rupe... ja urlam...
e da mi je vodoo lutkica sto bi napravila onoj specijalizantici koja me presila...

Cure moje, ne zelite si da vas netko presije... NEMA SEKSA... nema gdje nema kako, a kako cu roditi drugi put... nemam blage... da prostis sad mi je valjda rupa manja nego kad sam imala 10 god 
A naravno da su neki drugi savovi popustili pa i ja imam jetrica i rupice na krivim mjestima...   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## elin

> Pregled nakon 45 dana, gin ne moze gurnuti onaj rastegac unutra... nema rupe... ja urlam...
> e da mi je vodoo lutkica sto bi napravila onoj specijalizantici koja me presila...


a tebi napraviše infibulaciju... tvoja voodo lutkica treba biti u prirodnoj veličini, napraviš ju, staneš pred bolnicu i pikaš neka svi vide  :Laughing:   8) . Kad bolje razmislim bolje da je veće... (ne lutkica, nego hm)

----------


## krumpiric

smedja, ko i meni.

----------


## Smajlić

ajde kad ste sve tako lijepo i detaljno opisale izgled prijateljica, pa da se i ja javim - nemam pojma kak je izgledala prije jer ju nisam nikad proučavala - ono - iznutra. Mm kaže da nema promjena, ipak je on moj privatni gin.  :Grin:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> ajde kad ste sve tako lijepo i detaljno opisale izgled prijateljica, pa da se i ja javim - nemam pojma kak je izgledala prije jer ju nisam nikad proučavala - ono - iznutra. Mm kaže da nema promjena, ipak je on moj privatni gin.


Ma šta on zna!
 I TM i MM, to sve ćoravo, a i šta će, za nevolju je sve dobro.

 Sad kad čujem smedju, onda je valjda bolje ostati ovako prostran, to su novi trendovi u arhitekturi, neka dopire danje svjetlo unutra, što više svjetla  :Laughing:  ,
čak i toliko da će kod nekih prostor moći "zatamniti" samo crnac svojim alatom  :Laughing:  .
Sad sam se sjetila otkud meni jetrice, valjda sam mislila iznutrice... koje su sad meni, kako to reći, postale izvanjčice.

----------


## Smajlić

> [Sad sam se sjetila otkud meni jetrice, valjda sam mislila iznutrice... koje su sad meni, kako to reći, postale izvanjčice.


nemam riječi, stvarno nemam riječi  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## filip

DA malo podignem temu.Nakon 4 poroda,kako to dole izgleda je uzas.Ostao mije komadic divljeg mesa koji zjapi na ulazu u rodnicu

----------


## filip

[QUOTE=filip;2730062]DA malo podignem temu.Nakon 4 poroda,kako to dole izgleda je uzas.Ostao mije komadic divljeg mesa koji zjapi na ulazu u rodnicu.gdje DA odem DA mi se to makne?

----------


## Vrci

I ja imam divlje meso, isto mi se to ne svida. Rekla mi dr da me moraju popraviti na iducem porodu  :Grin: 

Al i da ne radam, mislim da to ne bih dirala jer mi, osim vizualno, ne smeta ni za sto

----------


## Optimisticna

e sad par dana prije drugog poroda, dale ste mi misliti o budućem stanju Brankice. Baš mi to treba. Prvi put je nisam pogledala, prošlo je dvije godine i pol i dalje nemam pojma kako izgleda. Više od neinteresa nego od brige ili straha. A sad se bome brinem.  :scared: 
Šta da kažem doktoru koji me bude šivao? Molim vas nek izgleda ko u jungfrau?  :Laughing:  Obećajem više je nikad neću rasturiti porodom.  :fige:

----------


## Vrci

Meni je ostalo dosta ružno to divlje meso, pa je zato rekla moja gin nek im napomenem drugi puta da paze  :Laughing: 
Al muž je gledao kako je ta rana nastala, nek se ne usudi nešto prigovarati  :Grin:

----------


## Apsu

Kak je to onda mene ženska zašila, moja je ljepša nego prije  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Optimisticna

iskreno rečeno, na čovjeku sve što može biti ružno, može biti i lijepo na nekom drugom. Ali Ona je bome grdi dio ženskog tijela i lijepu još nisam vidjela. Majka priroda je mogla to izvest malo bolje.  :Rolling Eyes:  I nije joj baš neko estetsko riješenje i inače dok je u "netaknutom" stanju

----------


## zasad skulirana

aaaaaaaa,ma kako mos to rec o Gospodji sa velikim G????

ima otad i 12ak godina,bivsi mi je pokazao neki site,likovi stavljali close-up fotke svojih cura/zena i onda se glasalo koja ima najljepsu...
bome,sjecam se da je bilo lijepih primjeraka.... :Laughing: 

po meni su ruznija stopala,ajme vidit copasto zensko stopalo nalakirano nekim upadljivim lakom.... :škartoc: 

jeli ono u Seinfeldu bila epizoda posvecena tome? 
( ne Gospodjama nego stopalima)   :Grin:

----------


## Optimisticna

to sa Sainfeldom i stopalima mi je poznato.  :Grin:

----------


## ValaMala

> iskreno rečeno, na čovjeku sve što može biti ružno, može biti i lijepo na nekom drugom. Ali Ona je bome grdi dio ženskog tijela i lijepu još nisam vidjela. Majka priroda je mogla to izvest malo bolje.  I nije joj baš neko estetsko riješenje i inače dok je u "netaknutom" stanju


Ja se pak nikako ne slazem. :D
Mislim da je stvar stigme koju nam je na svijest nalijepila povijest oboljezena pseudo-religioznom laznom moralnoscu (to je prljavo , gresno, ne smije se dirati, mora se skrivati...) Tu  mi spada i ono sto neke cure pisu da nikada nisu pogledale svoju p. i slicno. 

Ne vidim nista ruzno u izgledu zenskog spolnog organa, nit mu pridajem nekakvu ogromnu famu. Kako ima ljepsih i manje lijepih noseva, koljena... tako i s time.

----------


## n.grace

> iskreno rečeno, na čovjeku sve što može biti ružno, može biti i lijepo na nekom drugom. Ali Ona je bome grdi dio ženskog tijela i lijepu još nisam vidjela. Majka priroda je mogla to izvest malo bolje.  I nije joj baš neko estetsko riješenje i inače dok je u "netaknutom" stanju


oprosti, ali to je tvoja istina i tvoje mišljenje
i žao mi je da je tako

----------


## Optimisticna

ajd sve krenulo sa zafrkancijom, na kraju ispalo da minđu stigmatiziram. Iz krajnosti u krajnost.

----------


## ValaMala

Ako se zezas, super, a opet imas i pravo misliti i osjecati kako zelis.  :Wink: 
Meni osobno je to lijep i normalan dio zenskog tijela (s druge strane, nudisti smo i opcenito golotinja mi je nesto prirodno i lijepo).

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Ali Ona je bome grdi dio ženskog tijela i lijepu još nisam vidjela. Majka priroda je mogla to izvest malo bolje.  I nije joj baš neko estetsko riješenje i inače dok je u "netaknutom" stanju


Sve je u oku promatrača.
Meni je Ona krasan dio tijela.
Ružnu nisam vidjela.
Doduše nisam ih mnogo vidjela, al te što jesam bile su lijepe

----------


## Vrci

Meni isto to nije ružan dio tijela. Zapravo gledam na to kao dio tijela, ništa posebno wow.

Znam da je prije poroda i rezanja bila oku ugodnija  :Grin:  Ali ne brine me i ne kažem da je sad nešto fuj ružna

----------


## rossa

evo, http://www.webburgr.com/400-vaginas-wall/

očito ih ima svakakvih. ljepota je valjda i tu u oku promatrača, ali kužim kako netko nakon fušerskog šivanja može biti nesretan

----------


## Optimisticna

Evo moja gospoja je dobila "tretman". Rekla sam doktorici koja me šivala da želim zategnut, mlađahni izgled jer je ne mislim više rastezat porodima.  :Grin: . Pa sam zašivena u tri sloja po pet šavova svaki. Kaže  doktorica , mora onda na puno šavova. Neka, ajde. Za ljepotu se isplati potrpiti. Gladao je šivanje mladi stažist, pa sam čula da se nešto spominje himen. Bojim se da je doktorica za ozbiljno shvatila da želim "mlađahni" izgled.  :Laughing:

----------


## stork

Slučajno sam nabasala na ovu temu i pišam od smijeha, ne pomaže mi ni Kegel  :Laughing:  A morala sam se uključiti jer sam se sjetila svoje lude sister ...

----------


## zadarmamica

...

Hahahahahaha

----------


## sirius

Stork, zaista sam sokirana izjavom tvoje sestre koju si citirala. Obrisala sam je jer uopce nije duhovita, grozna je i neukusna i vrijeda nepoznatu zenu. 
Nepoznatu zenu koja nakon teskog iskustva radanja mora trpiti nedostatak intimnosti u vidu zatvorenih vrata, da ne bi barem slucajni prolaznici gledali u njezino medunozje.Dok je  nama zenama normalno da nam ne priznaju zagarantirano pravo (zakonom o pravima pacijenata), dok god se nasa intima i nasi intimni djelovi nece postovati, i dok god ( a to je najgore od svega) nama zenama bude smjesno i zabavno gnjusno komentirati druge zene u intinom trenutku tesko narusenih prava- necemo se daleko odmaknuti od ovog sto danas imamo. 
a imamo to , da vise od polovica zena izlazi iz rodilista sa osjecajem da su imale los tretman i da ih nisu postovali . I uopce nisu u krivu.

----------


## Tanči

Sirius, svaka čast.
Pročitala sam obrisane postove prije pola sata i kipim i jedva sam se suzdržala da prva ne napišem nešto poput tebe, ako ne i oštrije.

----------


## sirius

Ljudi moji , onda slobodno prijavite. Stvarno sam slucajno dosla na temu. Ne stignem sve citati.
ali zaista su neke stvari za prijavu bez razmisljanja.

----------


## zadarmamica

Upravu si.
Ja sam se nasmijala kako je ona to napisala a iskreno nebi volila da sam ja bila ta zena i da nemam privatnosti.
Doslo mi iz guzice u glavu.

----------


## Tanči

> Ljudi moji , onda slobodno prijavite. Stvano sam slucajno dosla na temu. Ne stignem sve citati.
> ali zaista su neke stvari za prijavu bez razmisljanja.


Da, u pravu si, ali nisam se sjetila.
Kurim, kašljem ko konj i sve me boli pa mi ni mozak ne radi kak spada.
Suzdržala sam se od komentara, jedva, iako me post ne pogađa osobno, ali znam mnoge žene koje bi i to jako.

----------


## sirius

Nikog od nas vjerojatno ne pogada osobno.
Ali pogada nas kao zene.
Zar nemamo pravo da nepoznati ljudi NE gledaju u nase intimne djelove posebno u tako ranjivom trenutku!
Osoblje bolnice nas treba stititi i postovati! To je njihova obaveza.
Isto tako treba postovati sestru od stark da ona ne bude izlozena takvom pogledu i stresu u svom vrlo osobnom trenutku radanja.
Molim vas , obratite paznju na to u stvarnom zivotu. Trazite da vas ( i druge zene ) medicinsko osoblje stiti i postuje , kao osobu i kao zenu.

----------


## stork

Kaj su sve vas redom pariške guvernante odgajale? Pa i ja sam rodila i ja sam bila u takvoj situaciji i nije me ni najmanje smetala promenada jer sam grlila svoju ljubav i baš me briga jel' me tko u tom trenu gledao ili nije! Nisam to uopće ni najmanje smatrala nedostatkom intime jer to je ipak bolnica i za to mjesto i taj trenutak em mi je bilo normalno, em svejedno! Na koncu, kad su ne kućnim porodima prije "modernog doba" u bolnicama sudjelovale žene iz pol sela i pol familije, kaj su one imale, po vašem mišljenju, intimu i dostojanstvo? To je jednostavno prirodno i normalno! I na koncu, po čemu je moj post izazvao toliku sablazan pojedinih moralistkinja, dok istovremeno te iste podrobno opisuju izglede svojih "Gospođa"??? Po meni je onda cijela ova tema totalno neprikladna i cijelu bi je trebalo obrisati! 
Naposlijetku, nisam navela psovku, nego točkice, koliko je meni poznato to je isto kao na radiu ili tv-u onaj piiiip za proste riječi, a korisnica Optimistična je u svom postu navela konkkretan prosti sleng pa je kazna izostala!!! Očito se radi o dualizmu kriterija po Orwelu - neki su jednaki, neki jednakiji!
I samo za kraj da pojasnim onima kojima mozak ne funkcionira dobro zbog hormona (moj hvala Bogu još uvijek savršeno šljaka za 26. tjedan trudnoće!) - nije poanta moje priče bila smiješna situacija ili dotična rodilja, nego osobni doživljaj moje sestre koja je u stvari zapanjeno prepričavala svoj trenutni strah od nadolazećeg vlastitog poroda, pri ulasku u svoj box, a obzirom je cijeli život frajerica i fajterica i muško i doma i na poslu među muškima, to je ono što je  meni u cijeloj toj priči bilo smiješno, ali eto, svima u našem stvarnom svijetu, tko je priču čuo, zaista je to i bilo smiješno, samo u ovom virtualnom je to nešto prestrašno! 
Pa drage moje, onda se zgražajte i dalje, ha što vam ja mogu?!

----------


## sirius

_Zakon o zastiti prava pacijenata

__Načelo humanosti zaštite prava pacijenata_
_Članak 4._
_Načelo humanosti zaštite prava pacijenata ostvaruje se:_
_– osiguravanjem poštivanja pacijenta kao ljudskog bića,_
_– osiguravanjem prava na fizički i mentalni integritet pacijenta,_
_– zaštitom osobnosti pacijenta uključujući poštivanje njegove privatnosti, svjetonazora te moralnih i vjerskih uvjerenja._

----------


## n.grace

> Kaj su sve vas redom pariške guvernante odgajale?


ti si fakat nabrijana
ako misliš da je tema neprikladna i da je treba brisati, zašto uopće pišeš tu?

i ako tebe ne bi smetalo da te netko na taj način komentira na forumu, ne znači da ne bi smetalo i povrijedilo nekog drugog

----------


## ValaMala

Evo ja mogu reci da mi se nakon prvog poroda sve vratilo u normalu vrlo brzo i da nije bilo razlike u odnosu na prije ni u izgledu ni u osjecaju. Sada sam pak 10 dana od drugog poroda i na izgled je ponovo sve kao prije (nisam pucala ni bila rezana). Isprobavanje ce ipak malo pricekati. :D

----------


## zadarmamica

> Evo ja mogu reci da mi se nakon prvog poroda sve vratilo u normalu vrlo brzo i da nije bilo razlike u odnosu na prije ni u izgledu ni u osjecaju. Sada sam pak 10 dana od drugog poroda i na izgled je ponovo sve kao prije (nisam pucala ni bila rezana). Isprobavanje ce ipak malo pricekati. :D


Potpisujem sve receno.  :Smile:

----------


## Roimeda

Ja sam danas svoju pogledala nakon mjesec dana... ne sviđa mi se što vidim, još je rastegnuta a na sredini unutra vidim nekakvo tkivo, nakupina, nemam pojma, nije baš malo...
Što je to? To se vama povuklo? :S jel imala koja to?

----------


## Vrci

Spustena rodnica/maternica vjerojatno 
Radi kegelove.

Meni se pojavilo nakon 2.poroda i nije se bas puno povuklo. Gin rekla da necemo o tome misliti dok ne radi problema  :Grin:

----------


## Roimeda

ne smeta ti kod spolnih odnosa?:/

Ostale, koliko vremena je prošlo da se vratilo na mjesto?

----------


## Sarah777

Bok mame  :Smile:  
Rodila sam prije 3 mjeseca, veliki deckic, 4.400kg, 52cm. Rezali su me, imala sam 20ak savova. Nisam se usudila gledati do prije par dana.. i... u shoku sam i strahu malo jer ne znam je li to normalno uopce. Na mjestu reza je kao..hm..kako da to uopce opisem.. kao da imam stvari pa je crveno, mislila sam da je krv pa sam isla prstom provjeriti jer na papiru mi nije bilo krvavo...ali nije, takva je koza bas. Je li to tako normalno uopce? Za 10 dana idem na 1.pregled kod gin nakon poroda

----------


## zutaminuta

Čestitke na dečkiću.
Mislim da je normalno. To je ipak svježe zašiveno. Pitaj dr sve što te bude zanimalo.

----------


## senainter

> Ja sam danas svoju pogledala nakon mjesec dana... ne sviđa mi se što vidim, još je rastegnuta a na sredini unutra vidim nekakvo tkivo, nakupina, nemam pojma, nije baš malo...
> Što je to? To se vama povuklo? :S jel imala koja to?


Da podignem temu. Je li ti se povuklo to dole? Ja sam dva mjeseca nakon, nis se joa nije pivuklo. Meni se spustila mokracna cijev i kao zatvorila vaginu. Kaze ginekolog da ce se povuci za 6 mjeseci pa sta znam. Uzasno sam preplasena. Jel imao jos ko sta slicno.

----------


## senainter

> Veliki pozdrav svima! Vec dugo citam korisne informacije sa Rode, ali tek sam se sad odlucila uclaniti. Naime, nisam uspjela naci nikoga sa slicnim iskustvom. Rodila sam prije tri i po mjeseca, prirodnim putem, djecaka od 3, 600 gr i 54 cm. Nazalost, imala sam epiziotomiju, tri konca, ali mislila sam da je najgore proslo. Tek danas sam otisla na prvi pregled nakon poroda i rijeci mog doktora: "Da, ostalo je da zjapi!"  :shock:  Dijagnoza (izostavicu latinski): "Introitus vagine zjapi i u njega prolabira prednji i straznji svod". Pokusao mi je objasniti razloge time da sam imala tezak porod, te da se to desava. Rekao je da radim Kegel i da drugim vjezbama ucvrstim misice donjeg stomaka, te da se vratim na kontrolu za sest mjeseci. Uvjeravao me je da ce se to vratiti u "podnosljivo stanje" mada nikad nece biti normalno. Iako sam ja vec ranije zagledala svoju "prijateljicu" i sama sam vidjela da takav izgled ne moze biti normalan, ipak sam se nadala da ce mi reci da je sve u redu te da ce se to vratiti. Uzasnuta sam, uopste ne znam kako sam izasla iz ordinacije. Ima li jos neko sa slicnim iskustvom?


Je li se povuklo ista...?

----------


## senainter

> Da podignem temu. Je li ti se povuklo to dole? Ja sam dva mjeseca nakon, nis se joa nije pivuklo. Meni se spustila mokracna cijev i kao zatvorila vaginu. Kaze ginekolog da ce se povuci za 6 mjeseci pa sta znam. Uzasno sam preplasena. Jel imao jos ko sta slicno.


6 mjeseci. Nije se povuklo. Uretrokela, cistokela, rektokela. Mrzim zivot. Da mi se oporaviti psihicki da unajmim advokata.

----------


## zutaminuta

Je li vama čudan osjećaj kad stavite ruku u vaginu, onako ko da ima neke žlundre, ne znam kak bih to nazvala. Ono, znam da vagina nije ravna cijev ko ne znam, jednjak, ali kod mene ima isto tak nekog tkiva, mesa, kože, što li je. Nemam problema, ali je čudno.

----------


## senainter

> Je li vama čudan osjećaj kad stavite ruku u vaginu, onako ko da ima neke žlundre, ne znam kak bih to nazvala. Ono, znam da vagina nije ravna cijev ko ne znam, jednjak, ali kod mene ima isto tak nekog tkiva, mesa, kože, što li je. Nemam problema, ali je čudno.


Ako nemas problema i ne muci te psihicki, bolje nemoj otvarati tu pandorinu kutiju. Prije poroda iskreno vagina mi je bila ravna kao jednjak a sad imam veliki strah i kad trwbam staviti vaginaletu a kamoli sta vise...

----------


## zutaminuta

Ja stavljam čašicu pa se bojim da si ne izazovem endometriozu. Čudno mi je da tako lako mogu dosegnuti grlić maternice, ali gin mi je rekla zadnji put kao da je sve u redu. Mada, ona mi se čini nemarno pa bih možda morala po još jedno mišljenje. Osjećam se pomalo kao nakaza, ali nije mi baš jasno ni kako bi to trebalo izgledati po pravilu jer sam i prije poroda osjetila tu neku žlundru.

----------


## marta

Vagina nit je duga, nit je ravna. Koliko blizu ti je casica?

----------


## marta

Ne ravna, nego zapravo glatka.

----------


## zutaminuta

Pa vrlo nisko, jer je i grlić nisko. Ne znam. Moguće je da mi se maternica spustila.

----------


## Peterlin

> Pa vrlo nisko, jer je i grlić nisko. Ne znam. Moguće je da mi se maternica spustila.


Nakon tri poroda nije to neočekivano. S druge strane, ne mora biti baš ništa patološko. Rodnica zene koja je rodila izgleda drugačije od rodnice žene koja nije rađala.

----------


## senainter

> Pa vrlo nisko, jer je i grlić nisko. Ne znam. Moguće je da mi se maternica spustila.


Mislim da ti je to. Ginekolozi UOPSTE ne spominju zenama prolapse sko se ne zale i nemaju nekih simptoma. Kod mene je vagina glatka bila prije i sad. Materica je visoko gore gdje je bila i prije. ALI, ulaz u vag je otvoren i svo tkivo je izlozeno sto NIJE bio slicaj prije. Ta uretra mene smara jer se nalazi u vidu kvrge sa prednje strane vagine. Boli me i zulja. Kad stisnem vag vrati se u neki "ispravan polozaj". Na prednjem zidu vagine imam isto kao neko izbocenje. Prilicno sam sigurna da toga nije bilo prije. Valjda je to mjehur koji se malo spustio. Straznji vag zid je super IZUZEV debelog crijeva koje lagan prolabira odmah dole na ulszu. Inace od tog imam pritisak u rektumu i neko zuljanje. Haj to mi ne smeta toliko, ali ova uretra i mjehur ce me ukopati stvarno ak se to nekako ne rijesi jer ne mogu da sjedim. Zasad mi to pripisuji oziljnom tkivu al ima 6.5 mjeseci otkako sam rodila...

----------


## Peterlin

> Mislim da ti je to. Ginekolozi UOPSTE ne spominju zenama prolapse sko se ne zale i nemaju nekih simptoma. Kod mene je vagina glatka bila prije i sad. Materica je visoko gore gdje je bila i prije. ALI, ulaz u vag je otvoren i svo tkivo je izlozeno sto NIJE bio slicaj prije. Ta uretra mene smara jer se nalazi u vidu kvrge sa prednje strane vagine. Boli me i zulja. Kad stisnem vag vrati se u neki "ispravan polozaj". Na prednjem zidu vagine imam isto kao neko izbocenje. Prilicno sam sigurna da toga nije bilo prije. Valjda je to mjehur koji se malo spustio. Straznji vag zid je super IZUZEV debelog crijeva koje lagan prolabira odmah dole na ulszu. Inace od tog imam pritisak u rektumu i neko zuljanje. Haj to mi ne smeta toliko, ali ova uretra i mjehur ce me ukopati stvarno ak se to nekako ne rijesi jer ne mogu da sjedim. Zasad mi to pripisuji oziljnom tkivu al ima 6.5 mjeseci otkako sam rodila...


Suosjećam... to je baš gadno. 

Htjela sam napisati da postoje posebni prstenovi (pesari) koji podižu mjehur i maternicu i drže ih u ispravnom položaju. To postavlja ginekolog, a onda ideš 1x mjesečno na kontrole. Evo malo više o tome https://poliklinika-harni.hr/novosti...lvicnih-organa, ali ne znam je li to primjenjivo u tvom slučaju. Nadam se da će se naći neko rješenje. Sretno!

----------


## senainter

> Suosjećam... to je baš gadno. 
> 
> Htjela sam napisati da postoje posebni prstenovi (pesari) koji podižu mjehur i maternicu i drže ih u ispravnom položaju. To postavlja ginekolog, a onda ideš 1x mjesečno na kontrole. Evo malo više o tome https://poliklinika-harni.hr/novosti...lvicnih-organa, ali ne znam je li to primjenjivo u tvom slučaju. Nadam se da će se naći neko rješenje. Sretno!


Kaze ginekolog da meni ne treba pesar ali ipak na moje insistiranje pokusao je da stavi. Ja nissm mogla podnijeti bol. Urolog mi je dao kao cunjice za vaginu da vjezbam prije skoro 3 mjeseca, al mene je toliko tad boljelo d anisam ni pokusala jos. Uskoro cu pokusati pomalo da to vkezbam. Kazu da bi 15 min dnevno moglo dovoljno ojacati vag misic da bolje drzi. Takodjer olaniram probayi laser. Urolog mi veli da je prolaps jako mali za operaciju dizanjq mjehura al eto ako nista ne upali ja cu to jednostavno morati jer ne znam vise sta drugo. Inace vjezbam svaki dan po pola sata to sam jedino mogla od bolova...

----------


## senainter

> Kaze ginekolog da meni ne treba pesar ali ipak na moje insistiranje pokusao je da stavi. Ja nissm mogla podnijeti bol. Urolog mi je dao kao cunjice za vaginu da vjezbam prije skoro 3 mjeseca, al mene je toliko tad boljelo d anisam ni pokusala jos. Uskoro cu pokusati pomalo da to vkezbam. Kazu da bi 15 min dnevno moglo dovoljno ojacati vag misic da bolje drzi. Takodjer olaniram probayi laser. Urolog mi veli da je prolaps jako mali za operaciju dizanjq mjehura al eto ako nista ne upali ja cu to jednostavno morati jer ne znam vise sta drugo. Inace vjezbam svaki dan po pola sata to sam jedino mogla od bolova...


 I da nesto su mi napisali "introitus vagine zjapi" al mi nisu htjeli reci sta je to. Njima je sve to "normalno".

----------


## Roimeda

Pozdrav zenice.
Ja sam rodila sad vec skoro pred godinu i pol..
Bila sam rezana ali sam dobila epiduralnu koja mi jako primila tako da ja nisam nista osjetila sivanje, sivala me dr sigurno pola sata, na niti jedan ubod nisam trznula, tako da mislim da su mene isto dobro sasili jer ja ne vidim gdje je bio rez a znam gdje je bio...
Mene vise brine kak mi to izgleda iznutra!
Jos uvijek sve rastegnuto i siroko i u sredini nekakve nakupine necega, nekakvo tkivo... otkud to?
To je uvijek bilo tako samo se prije poroda nije vidjelo ili cu sad tako to imati?
Haha.
Nisam na to naviknuta, ne na takvu...
Niti ginic nis ne veli da nes nebi bilo uredu, nit smeta kod odnosa, al ono meni smeta xD

----------


## Coksa

Hi svima  :Smile:  
Napokon da se uclanim u grupu. 
Rodila sam kraj 7.mj, moram priznati da mi savovi izgledaju skroz pristojno, cak su pomalo nevidljivi, aliiiiii ulaz u rodnicu to je ajme

----------


## Roimeda

Pozdrav.
evo mene i poslije drugoga poroda. 
jedno pitanje... 
ova nakupina u rodnici... to ima neki otvor mali... dok stisnem misice se vidi kak to tiskam...
Jel to mjehur ili sta ??
to mi ostalo tak jos od prvog poroda ali ne vele ginekologi da bi to nest znacilo . Neznam.

----------


## olja

Prije grlić materice, mjehur se ne otvara u rodnicu.

----------

